# Whats the spookiest....



## THWACKG5

Whats the spookiest/wierdest thing that has ever happend to you in the middle of the night while tent camping in the wilderness??? 

Mine was camping next to the Jacks River last year, i was lying there staring at the top on the tent. When suddenly something from the outside rubbed the side of the tent hard enough to shake the whole tent!!! I'll be honest it scared the crap out of me!!! It really sounded like a human took there hand and ran it down the side... there was still a little bit of fire light but I didnt see any shadows or anything. Still dont know what it was, but i didnt sleep much that night!!!  I swear Im going crazy


----------



## Jighead

Wendigo


----------



## Jighead

About 20 years ago we were camping on the Coosa River, when I heard a loud crash in the middle of the night, and heard one of my uncles screaming like a  little girl. Not one, but two huge branches landed right beside his tent. The weird thing is, they were green, and looked like they were just ripped off the tree. Never did figure that one out.


----------



## hoochfisher

was camping at Ft. McAllister with the wife. we were fishing off the pier when we heard a feral hog across the river squeeling. i told her what it was and if she seen one to get up and away from as they can do some damage.

that night i made the mistake of leaving a bag of bait shrimp on the picnic table. we are in the tent, i'm in nothing but boxers sweating my butt off, she's in shorts and a t-shirt. we hear a bag rustling outside. i told her to grab the flashlight and check it out while i get dressed.

as she is getting out of the tent, the light hits the trees and i see the source of the noise, a raccoon has my bag of bait in the tree. i tell her to keep looking, i'm almost dressed. so she's sweeping the campground with the light, but never looks up. she's yelling for me to hurry. "i'm almost done"  i let out the biggest, loudest squeel i could muster up. she jumps on the picnic table and starts screaming bloody murder. i die laughing. 

the campground host came up to investigate and i appoligized and told them the story. they about died laughing too! now every time we go camping, when she aint paying attention i do it again for a good laugh!


----------



## Randy

Two years ago I went to Big Lagoon State Park in Florida with a bunch of kayaking buddies to fish.  Well it started raining before I got there, rained while I set up camp and then got harder right after I got the tent set up.  For the next 4 days it rained.  It rain and stormed so hard that several guys had their tents floating in water adn most had water in their tent.  The only reason mine did not float was I had the worst (oK in this case the best) camp site that was on a hard slope.  My feet were 12 inches lower than my head.  Anyway for four days and nights I sat in that tent with it raining so hard outside that you could not hear yourself laugh iside the tent.  I was laughing to keep from crying.  The lightening was popping all around for four days and nights.  One night a tornado went right over the park and hit just 1/2 mile north of us.  The only reason my tent did not blow away was my fat butt was inside it.  On the fourth day I ran out of beer, had enough of the rain, and packed up in the rain and came home.  Big Lagoon was truely a big lagoon.


----------



## boonhogganbeck

One trip I was abducted by aliens.

Another time I saw Sasquatch eat an igloo cooler.


----------



## THWACKG5

RVGuy said:


> Spookiest: When I was a young  Ranger, I woke up on Tybee Island next to a young lady that resembled Roseanne Barr.
> 
> Weirdest:  I still don't know how she got there or where the tent came from..
> 
> I do remember some Wet Willies cups laying around.



LOL.....nice


----------



## westcobbdog

member doenightmare tells the story of sitting by the fire in the Oconee NF years ago with a buddy when out of the pitch dark they both heard an audible "Mommy don't leave me"


----------



## THWACKG5

westcobbdog said:


> member doenightmare tells the story of sitting by the fire in the Oconee NF years ago with a buddy when out of the pitch dark they both heard an audible "Mommy don't leave me"



AAAHHH..
That would be enough to freak me out!!!!

Im not really scared of any kind of cridders, (with exception to that tent story i told above, that scared me.) especially if i have a gun, but stuff like that is just plain freaky to me!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Primitive camping on the ONF, wayyyyy back in the woods....
By myself.....

Fiberglass pole that crosses at the top of my dome tent broke,
and tent partially collapsed while I was sleeping....2:00AM.....
Thought I was being attacked by Bigfoot....Crawled out shining
my flashlight around and saw something shiny....Almost shot my truck....


----------



## GOoutdoors

Was working on a friend's cabin along the Flint River in the middle of no where by myself.  Was cutting some lumber with circular saw, but then I kept seeing something or someone moving in the cabin.  The only weapon I had was the circular saw, so I girded my loins, crept up to the cabin door and busted inside with the saw blaring.  I almost sawed a full length mirror in two.


----------



## THWACKG5

GOoutdoors said:


> Was working on a friend's cabin along the Flint River in the middle of no where by myself.  Was cutting some lumber with circular saw, but then I kept seeing something or someone moving in the cabin.  The only weapon I had was the circular saw, so I girded my loins, crept up to the cabin door and busted inside with the saw blaring.  I almost sawed a full length mirror in two.



HAHAHA
Thats a good one!!


----------



## bluebronco93

these are some funny stories. I've only had a pak of  turkys come through my campsite at Pine Mountain. Wasn't that freaky but it was loudly annoying in the middle of the night.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Cohutta...


----------



## FX Jenkins

westcobbdog said:


> member doenightmare tells the story of sitting by the fire in the Oconee NF years ago with a buddy when out of the pitch dark they both heard an audible "Mommy don't leave me"



Thats great....think I'd of thrown the rest of the logs on the fire and started packing...


----------



## 243Savage

westcobbdog said:


> member doenightmare tells the story of sitting by the fire in the Oconee NF years ago with a buddy when out of the pitch dark they both heard an audible "Mommy don't leave me"



That gives me chills just reading about it.


----------



## ROBD

This past summer i finally convinced the wife to go camping.  We had hiked 7 miles straight up in the Great Smokey National Forrest.  When we get to the top of the mountain we setup camp for the night and notice a small sign advising of bear activity in the area.
About 2am we both wake up to heavy breathing coming from the screen window right above our heads.  I convince her that it is probably someone just snoring in another tent (another group had joined us later that night and setup camp).  After 5 minutes the noise stopped and all was fine.  30 minutes later it is back again, but this time i hear the other tent unzip and a bright light starts shinning around.  The next morning, there are bear prints circling out tent!


----------



## THWACKG5

Thats a bit to close for comfort for me!!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

243Savage said:


> That gives me chills just reading about it.



I tried to get that pansy Doenightmare boy to tell it himself..much creepier.


----------



## westcobbdog

I used to like to camp the upper Etowah,,where Montgomery creek comes into it. Remote spot where hiking is needed to hike down the hill to the river camping spot. We were in our tent, lights out when something ran towards us then slightly brushed the tent and hooked around it then went and jumped in the river next to us..really without more than a "bloop" report from the splash. Probably a beaver or something..freaked us out,though.

Another was my wife and i were dating around 22 years ago and i convinced her to primitive camp at a spot I knew. We camped at the headwaters of Montgomery Creek..hiked way down a mtn to the creekside campspot. This is pre weather.com so I didn't know about a monster thunder and electrical storm that arrived that night and as we were hunkered down in our tent a tree fell nearby. After the dust settled I looked outside and the fallen tree stump had a huge glow..a foxfire.


----------



## rlshunter

I had two different ones, both while camping with my dad as a kid.
The first one was at the annual Autumn Oaks Coonhunt that was taking place in Logansport, Indiana. I think it was in 91 or 92. We were in the tent sound asleep when we heard a roar and the tent started lifting off of the ground with us in it. We had all of our gear, cots and everything inside, yet we were off the ground. I unzipped the tent and to my suprise water knee high comes rushing in. We dive out and start tying the tent to my dad's truck because the wind was just wipping. There were a bunch of people there and we here this other couple across the way yelling. The man yells, honey get out of the tent. She replies, I can't, I ain't got know clothes on!. Well we climbed into the truck and waited out the storm since we had nowhere to hide. The next morning we woke up and the whole place is in ruin. Somehow we were the only ones with a tent that survied. Apparently a tornado touched down right down the road and nobody knew since there were no warning sirens. That was probably the scariest.

The weirdest has to be shortly after that trip, my dad and I were camping way back in the Adirondack mountains. We were just sleeping in the back of the truck on a mattress and I got up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night. Well, I popped open the cap and started my business. All of the sudden something jumps about two feet from me and go tearing through the woods. I fly back into the truck and somehow managed to fall asleep. When I woke in the morning there was an imprint of a large animal laying next to the truck where I did my business. That is probably the closest I ever want to be to a bear unless it is on the other end of a hunt.


----------



## Ytka

FX Jenkins said:


> Thats great....think I'd of thrown the rest of the logs on the fire and started packing...



Packin' nothin'. I'd have bought new camping stuff.


----------



## hoochfisher

wasn't camping for this one, but was bank fishing the 278 bridge at oconee.

it was the weekend after 9-11.

we were fishing the greshamville side, about 1000 yards away from the bridge. there were some folks fishing right at the bridge that night but they left about 11 p.m.. about 3 a.m. there were three cars that kept crossing the bridge and turning around crosssing over and over. we lower the lantern and watch trying to figure out why. they finnaly stop on the other side of the bridge for about 10 min. 

all of a sudden, we hear a sizable explosion! time to go!  i didnt know what was happening. it being the weekend it was, and the officials saying they may be targeting water sources and all. 

scared out my wits i actaully threw the lantern in the water. grabed my rods line still out, broke the lines one the way to the truck from the brush. tossed the tangled mess in the truck and took of like a bat out of ... with the headlights off. 

if someones blowing up the bridge they aint gonna find out i witnessed it! 

went back the next day to investigate. turns out some idiot in one of the cars put some 1lb. propane tanks in the smoldering fire under the bridge from the other fisherman. 

went from scared for a whole night to ticked off in a hurry! i still wish i knew who they were to this day. i would love to have five minutes with them and scare them like they scared me!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Billy Don and I were using our old tent at deer camp. About 3:00 in the morning a deer ran into the back of the tent. Tore the tent down and scared us silly.

We still tell the tale and laugh about it every season


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

My (at the time) girlfriend and I spent a week camping on a remote sandbar. For the first three nights we had slept out in the open next to the fire. On the forth night I woke up feeling for certain that something was watching me. I asked my gf if she was awake and her reply was, something is watching us from the woods. I had a 9mm beside me so I grabbed it and we got into the tent. After being inside the tent for maybe a minute I hear something heavy walking in the sand heading straight for our tent. The windows had velcro holding them up, so I was trying to get one open enough to see out of it. Whatever was walking towards us got within 10 feet of us when the velcro made a slight sound and it turned and calmly walked back into the woods. I have spent 25 years in the woods and have never before or since felt so strange while in the woods. Spent about an hour the next morning looking for tracks but couldn't find anything. I believe it was a bear but can't explain the lack of prints?


----------



## Sugar Plum

ytka said:


> packin' nothin'. I'd have bought new camping stuff.



x2!!


----------



## THWACKG5

deepwoodshermit said:


> My (at the time) girlfriend and I spent a week camping on a remote sandbar. For the first three nights we had slept out in the open next to the fire. On the forth night I woke up feeling for certain that something was watching me. I asked my gf if she was awake and her reply was, something is watching us from the woods. I had a 9mm beside me so I grabbed it and we got into the tent. After being inside the tent for maybe a minute I hear something heavy walking in the sand heading straight for our tent. The windows had velcro holding them up, so I was trying to get one open enough to see out of it. Whatever was walking towards us got within 10 feet of us when the velcro made a slight sound and it turned and calmly walked back into the woods. I have spent 25 years in the woods and have never before or since felt so strange while in the woods. Spent about an hour the next morning looking for tracks but couldn't find anything. I believe it was a bear but can't explain the lack of prints?




Thats crazy man.....I hate the feeling of something watching me in the woods but dont know what it is!!!!


----------



## contender*

My Dad used to tell the story of he and my uncle going camping years ago. They would backpack way back in the mountains and sleep in blankets with a piece of plastic under them. They had spent a couple days camping and hunting. One night my Uncle woke my Dad up and said something was licking his feet. They flipped a flashlight on and it was a skunk!!. Apparently the egg shells they had left attracted the skunk.


----------



## jonkayak

Me and a buddy spent the night camped on beach on the Chattooga river. We were both camped out on next to the fire in sleeping bags with no tent and around 3am in the morning I was awakened by the feeling something watching me. I woke to some teenager standing there staring down at me and I said something to the effect of what the heck are you doing. His reply "I'm just looking for some weed man." My buddy just about when nuts on the guy. Ever since then I've been packing heat for the camping trips.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

jonkayak said:


> Me and a buddy spent the night camped on beach on the Chattooga river. We were both camped out on next to the fire in sleeping bags with no tent and around 3am in the morning I was awakened by the feeling something watching me. I woke to some teenager standing there staring down at me and I said something to the effect of what the heck are you doing. His reply "I'm just looking for some weed man." My buddy just about when nuts on the guy. Ever since then I've been packing heat for the camping trips.



That would have freaked me out more than my story.


----------



## DukeBoy30

Great stories


----------



## stevo15

I was at Jacks River last spring and had something weird happen.  I was falling asleep...we hadn't made a fire that night, so it was pitch dark.  We didn't camp in an assigned area, but rather found our own spot under some trees and right along the river.  I got in the tent and there was one more in the tent with me.  We could not see each other.  About 5 minutes later I was still awake and I could see the other person in the tent with me.  There was a light from outside our tent bright enough for me to see the person with me.  I called out to the guys in the other tent and he noticed it too.  We talked about how weird it was but just said some idiots were just hiking in late at night with flashlight.

The next night it happened again...I have no idea where the light came from, but there was no where to hike anywhere around us.  The only trail was where we were camping.  Not sure still where that light came from.


----------



## THWACKG5

stevo15 said:


> I was at Jacks River last spring and had something weird happen.  I was falling asleep...we hadn't made a fire that night, so it was pitch dark.  We didn't camp in an assigned area, but rather found our own spot under some trees and right along the river.  I got in the tent and there was one more in the tent with me.  We could not see each other.  About 5 minutes later I was still awake and I could see the other person in the tent with me.  There was a light from outside our tent bright enough for me to see the person with me.  I called out to the guys in the other tent and he noticed it too.  We talked about how weird it was but just said some idiots were just hiking in late at night with flashlight.
> 
> The next night it happened again...I have no idea where the light came from, but there was no where to hike anywhere around us.  The only trail was where we were camping.  Not sure still where that light came from.





Im going on a weekend fishing trip to the Jacks in the near future, I'll keep my eye out for strange lights in the woods!!........ Thats wierd!!!


----------



## stevo15

I'm telling you...Maybe it was a UFO or Bigfoot has a flashlight


----------



## strange diver

Watching a bear shadow move on the tent wall.  Lucky he found what he was looking for in the cooler, and not in the tent.


----------



## BuckinFish

Freaky stories, maybe we can get this one going again.

Mine was my cousin and I were at the hunting camp for the first time alone, something we always wanted to do...kind of a growing up thing to us.  So we're down there sitting next to the fire and its about 1 in the morning, quiet, and all the sudden a Hoot Owl screams out....then 4 more scream out "who cooks food for you" in different trees than the first.  We never heard them fly in around us.  Talk about a heart attack...we both just hunkered down like the world was coming to an end HAHA!  Scariest thing I remember!


----------



## dannyoneal68

Had a close encounter with a Coyote on the Ogeechee river just a few days ago. I was fishing on the bank trying to catch some Eels. It was pitch black so I didn't see it coming. Scared the crap outta me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Back years ago (25) at our hunting lease in Jasper county we used to sleep in and old barn's hayloft.  One night I was awakened to something slowly pulling the blanket off me, I snatched it back up and just thought it was my imagination, then a little while later the blanket went slowly pulling down, once again I snatched it back up.   After the third time I crawled out of the loft and went to my truck.  Never did figure that one out???


----------



## thomas the redneck

when i was in high school me and some buddy's would camp out at my moms place by the creek one night while i was asleep in my hamock a deer ran through our camp being chased by 2 dogs and ran under me flipping me out onto the ground face first my best bud was awake and saw the whole thing 
to this day sometimes he will look at me and start giggling


----------



## horse2292

7Mag Hunter said:


> Primitive camping on the ONF, wayyyyy back in the woods....
> By myself.....
> 
> Fiberglass pole that crosses at the top of my dome tent broke,
> and tent partially collapsed while I was sleeping....2:00AM.....
> Thought I was being attacked by Bigfoot....Crawled out shining
> my flashlight around and saw something shiny....Almost shot my truck....


----------



## FX Jenkins

stevo15 said:


> I was at Jacks River last spring and had something weird happen.  I was falling asleep...we hadn't made a fire that night, so it was pitch dark.  We didn't camp in an assigned area, but rather found our own spot under some trees and right along the river.  I got in the tent and there was one more in the tent with me.  We could not see each other.  About 5 minutes later I was still awake and I could see the other person in the tent with me.  There was a light from outside our tent bright enough for me to see the person with me.  I called out to the guys in the other tent and he noticed it too.  We talked about how weird it was but just said some idiots were just hiking in late at night with flashlight.
> 
> The next night it happened again...I have no idea where the light came from, but there was no where to hike anywhere around us.  The only trail was where we were camping.  Not sure still where that light came from.



Could it have just been the moon...having spent months in the cohutta, I can tell you it will be pitch black in those creek drainages until the moon clears the crest of the mtns and then everything lightens up...depending on the phase, you can walk around without a flashlight at times...


----------



## NickW

Thanks for reviving this thread Buckinfish..love it

Creepiest feeling I ever had on a trail was when I hiked Hemp top Trail by myself,in the Cohuttas in 2002. It is basically a ridgetop trail runs due north into Tennessee's Big Frog Wilderness area. That day I saw my first family of wild hogs in the wild. On the way back, it. was late afternoon around 5 or so with the shadows creeping in I just had that "woods closing in on me, creepy, someones watching me tenseness type feeling" The woods actually got quiet on me and I just Knew something was going on. You all know that feeling..your hair on the back of your neck stand up. I was rounding a blind corner over grown by bushes just enough or me to fit thru, and something Crashed, I mean it was like someone through a car sized boulder into the bushes, that was the loudest sound I have heard while hiking....yet whatever made that sound didnt run off!!! one Giant crash..no trees next to the trail at that point..freaked me out..I just was keeping an eye on those bushes with my hand on my bear pepper spray (probably would have sprayed myself).. and then CRASh another one on the other side of the frickin trail....I looked just to see the bushes and a small tree shaking still.. I swear to god I ran the 4 miles forwards and backwards yelling not singing DIXIE. Probably two bears mating and one was umm mad...im kinda spooked talking about it as I am going backpacking tomorrow night.....


----------



## Kendallbearden

Ok, I've got one. Last year we were at our hunting lease in Talbot County late one night, around midnight. Our camp was miles from the nearest town. It was about a mile from the nearest road, and I don't think I EVER saw another car on that road. We were alone, surrounded by thousands of acres of woods. Anyway, it was during turkey season, and I was planning on hunting the next morning. I had bought a red dot scope for my turkey gun, and I wanted to get it sighted in before the hunt the next day. So I mounted it on the gun, and set up a target in the beam of the headlights of the truck. There was a big dirt bank behind the target. I shot a couple rounds, and was hitting all over the place. Turns out, I had the wrong rail for the scope. It took about 10 rounds before I figured out the scope was moving. I finally stopped shooting and gave up, and just took the scope back off. A few minutes after the last shot, something let out a holler like I have never heard before. Now I have heard plenty of owls, coyotes, and bobcats before. They can all make the hair on the back of your neck stand up, but nothing like this. This sound was just indescribable unless you were there. What makes it worse is it was right behind camp. Within a couple hundred yards. I was there with my dad, and we both looked at eachother in disbelief. We kept standing there for a few minutes, and we heard another sound. This one seemed to answer the one that was around the camp. It sounded like it was probably a mile off or so. They kept hollering back and forth for a few minutes, then it got dead silent. Not a sound. I had loaded 00 buckshot in my shotgun at this point, and i kept it by my side the rest of the night. We sat by the fire for a long time, and never heard another sound out of anything. It was just silent. The next day, I went to where we heard the screams coming from, and I found a small hardwood tree broken. It was April, so everything was greened up. The leaves on the tree were still green, and not wilted at all. The tree was probably about 3 inches in diameter. It had not only been broken about 4 feet high, but it had been twisted around several times. It was in the middle of the thick stuff, and it was the only tree that was broken. I have thought about it, and I just can't figure out what it was. I can tell you, there was some WEIRD stuff that went on down there at that land. Stuff that just can't be explained.


----------



## slip

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back years ago (25) at our hunting lease in Jasper county we used to sleep in and old barn's hayloft.  One night I was awakened to something slowly pulling the blanket off me, I snatched it back up and just thought it was my imagination, then a little while later the blanket went slowly pulling down, once again I snatched it back up.   After the third time I crawled out of the loft and went to my truck.  Never did figure that one out???



Sorry man, thought you were asleep.


----------



## Bruz

Search for "Screaming Pteradactyl Deer" on here.....That's still my weirdest/scariest moment in the woods.

Bruz


----------



## Hooked On Quack

slip said:


> Sorry man, thought you were asleep.






Now THAT'S skeery, what were ya gonna do once you pulled down my blankie??


----------



## jmfauver

Camped with some friends form Woody's  last year in a cattle field ( field had 1 bull and 2 cows left)....About 1 am or so I hear something,sounds like a hog,I roll over and it is trying to eat it's way  into my tent...I jump up run out the tent throw the flashlight on and see the dang bull standing there....He was licking the dew off my tent!


----------



## Troy Butler

camping on trout stream years ago heard talking out side looked out back of tent and four guys walking down road three were in all black and one was in all white. The ones in black would circle the one in white while he was on his knees. This lasted about five min and then one in black started to walk toward the tent got to about fifty yards and turned around. Had pistol in hand and did not sleep that night.


----------



## doenightmare

Kendallbearden said:


> Ok, I've got one. Last year we were at our hunting lease in Talbot County late one night, around midnight. Our camp was miles from the nearest town. It was about a mile from the nearest road, and I don't think I EVER saw another car on that road. We were alone, surrounded by thousands of acres of woods. Anyway, it was during turkey season, and I was planning on hunting the next morning. I had bought a red dot scope for my turkey gun, and I wanted to get it sighted in before the hunt the next day. So I mounted it on the gun, and set up a target in the beam of the headlights of the truck. There was a big dirt bank behind the target. I shot a couple rounds, and was hitting all over the place. Turns out, I had the wrong rail for the scope. It took about 10 rounds before I figured out the scope was moving. I finally stopped shooting and gave up, and just took the scope back off. A few minutes after the last shot, something let out a holler like I have never heard before. Now I have heard plenty of owls, coyotes, and bobcats before. They can all make the hair on the back of your neck stand up, but nothing like this. This sound was just indescribable unless you were there. What makes it worse is it was right behind camp. Within a couple hundred yards. I was there with my dad, and we both looked at eachother in disbelief. We kept standing there for a few minutes, and we heard another sound. This one seemed to answer the one that was around the camp. It sounded like it was probably a mile off or so. They kept hollering back and forth for a few minutes, then it got dead silent. Not a sound. I had loaded 00 buckshot in my shotgun at this point, and i kept it by my side the rest of the night. We sat by the fire for a long time, and never heard another sound out of anything. It was just silent. The next day, I went to where we heard the screams coming from, and I found a small hardwood tree broken. It was April, so everything was greened up. The leaves on the tree were still green, and not wilted at all. The tree was probably about 3 inches in diameter. It had not only been broken about 4 feet high, but it had been twisted around several times. It was in the middle of the thick stuff, and it was the only tree that was broken. I have thought about it, and I just can't figure out what it was. I can tell you, there was some WEIRD stuff that went on down there at that land. Stuff that just can't be explained.


 

That is classic Bigfoot behavior - may want to check out the sound recording on the BFRO site.  The moaning howls are pretty freaky.

http://www.bfro.net/ref/bfmedia.asp


----------



## dannyoneal68

I actually saw some of those BFRO guys at Tuckahoe WMA not too long ago.


----------



## Lukikus2

Was doing a three day deer hunt and my bro and me were sleeping on the floor of a half felled barn. We had a few beers, okay a bunch, to help us sleep without thinking about snakes. Around ten or so that night we heard a sound up on the side of the mountain that sounded like a old man hollering. It went OOOOOOOOHHHHH.  It did it about three times and we shrugged it off as a bobcat or mountain lion. An hour or so later we called it a night as a fog started settling in. Somewhere around 1 or 2 in the morning (don't forget the beer part) there was this ear piercing squealing and board banging that sounded like it was coming through just on the other side of the barn side where we laying.  We broke the world record of exiting mummy bags that night. A bobcat had took down a rabbit.


----------



## HALOJmpr

Was camping by the river near Deland FL, had a few beverages and crashed in the tent.  About 3 am I heard what I thought was a woman being murdered and came flying out of the tent with flashlight and gun in hand.  I nearly killed that peacock ... never heard one before and never want to again.


----------



## doenightmare

westcobbdog said:


> member doenightmare tells the story of sitting by the fire in the Oconee NF years ago with a buddy when out of the pitch dark they both heard an audible "Mommy don't leave me"



I thought I had already shared this on here but maybe not.

This happened in either 1978 or 1979. A friend and I were camping in the ONF off Hwy 15 north of Greensboro the weekend before dove season opened - so it must have been late August. We were in a designated camping area that I had been using for a couple years and were all alone. We had not seen anyone all day. I knew the land pretty well from deer hunting it and there was nothing but woods for at least a couple miles in all directions. 

About 10:00 that night we were sitting around the fire and from what sounded like about a couple hundred yards back in the woods we hear a young girls voice say "Mama don't leave me". It sounded like a 3-5 year old child and was pretty loud and kind of musical. This repeated three or four times in about a 30 second time period. My friend and I looked at each other with astonishment and I asked him "What did you hear"? His response was "Mama don't leave me".

We both were quite freaked and jumped in the truck and drove to town, where we basically hung out for a couple hours at a convenience store. Finally we returned to the camp and went to bed without further incident. I have no explanation for the event and still wonder about it today. 

On a tragic side note - 10 years later that friend that was with me shot and killed himself.

I reckon there are things that happen that we simply can't explain. I would say it may have been some type of critter, but the words were unmistakable- and not be dramatic but they were haunting. It is the only "ghostly" experience I have ever had, and the only one I care to.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Boy Scout camping expedition, circa 1985:

The Scoutmaster tells the "Hook hand" story (Look it up, I know you've heard it).  We had hiked in 10 miles carrying the old school Army half shelters, wow those things were heavy, each guy had one half and a wooden pole with a spike on the end to fit through the grommets on the halves of the tent.

Well, we had set up our tent a ways away from the fire, and Mr. Scoutmaster had made up a "hook hand" out of aluminum foil.  My tent-mate (Scoutmaster's son) and I were laying there scared out of our wits when we heard something stealthily approaching.  Suddenly, a shiny hook pops through our tent halves, accompanied by a loud roar!

I grabbed the arm and jerked, a large body fell into our tent, I started wailing away with what would be a Mag-lite™ today, my tent-mate ripped the front wooden pole down and just layed into whatever creature it was that had attacked us...

The other adults had to drag us off the poor Scoutmaster, we had beaten him bloody and unconscious.  His son was fixin' to stab him with the pointy part of the pole, but somebody tackled him.  

As far as I know, that's the last time they ever pulled that trick in that troop, and I was never messed with again my whole time in Scouts...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*Hands down creepiest thing I've ever had happen to me*

I was staying with a friend for a week or so, she had two girls 4 and 6 years old, and an outside dog named Daisy that was dying, but she refused to put her down.

I went out every morning to bring the dog water and just to be sure it wouldn't be laying in the yard dead where the girls would see her.

One morning, I was going out, the 4 year old happened to be standing there and said "Where are you going"?  I said, "I'm going to look for Daisy".  She said "Daisy dead".  I said 'What do you mean?" She said "She came to me last night and said she couldn't come see me no more."

We found the dog dead later that day a few hundred yards from the house...


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

jmfauver said:


> Camped with some friends form Woody's  last year in a cattle field ( field had 1 bull and 2 cows left)....About 1 am or so I hear something,sounds like a hog,I roll over and it is trying to eat it's way  into my tent...I jump up run out the tent throw the flashlight on and see the dang bull standing there....He was licking the dew off my tent!



Haha. Growing up on a cattle farm I've seen this happen a few times. Once while camping, I got up just at first light and built a fire. As I'm sitting next to the fire I notice about 20 cows coming into camp. (They are very curious animals.) 4 or 5 of them start licking the dew off the tent. As I'm watching this I couldn't help but start laughing, a few seconds later my girlfriend comes screaming out of the tent!


----------



## Bhrama

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now THAT'S skeery, what were ya gonna do once you pulled down my blankie??



I was snorting, I was laughing so hard at work after reading this.


----------



## FX Jenkins

I grew up on Fort Mountain, and was walking home in the pitch black fog after a Saturdays jaunt with my younger brother.  It was early fall and the night air was damp and cool.   The only way to make any time in these conditions was to walk down the center of the road and the fog was so thick, even that was difficult.  Some of ya'll have been over that mtn and know what the fog is like...Anyway, we kept hearing something following us, claws clacking on the asphalt behind us, and everytime we would stop, it would stop...this went on for about a dozen times in two miles and  when were nearing to about 50 yards of our house, and the faint orange glow of the flood light, all of sudden something let out a loud ROOAAAWR/GROWLLLLL from no more than 3 feet in front of us. That is the second time in my life that I unintentionally but spontaneously let out with an equally loud and primal roar back at the beast before us, while at the same time jerk drawing my bowie knife.  Not that we ever could actually see each other, just 3 feet away in that darkness, but in looking back I imagine that bear was as scared as we were in that split second....


----------



## Bamafan4life

All signs point to bigfoot! Who all belaves in him lol


----------



## randy1

In 2008, my wife and I were tent camping just behind the backstretch for the Daytona 500. Sometime early in the morning we wake to the sounds of something rummaging through the cooler. I stumble out of the tent just in time to get this snapshot, before he fell on his face!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

*Me and my brothers and some other fellows was in a club*

In Taylor Co.back in 1980,1981.The Friday the 13th.movies had been out for a while.There was a guy in our club about 6'5" and every bit of 250 pounds or sne night I had to answer the call of nature and grabbed the toilet paper and headed in to the woods right at the camp.Unhooked the galluses on my overalls and was getting down to business when I heard something behind me.Shined the light and didn't see nothing.Heard something again and shined my light behind me and saw a man with a white hockey mask and a machete coming through the pines toward me.It is hard running and trying to hook galluses up on your overalls and to make matteres worse I crapped on the galluses.Needless to say when I hit the dirt road and ran into camp they was all rolling and laughing.Jerry said the last thing he saw was a flashlight and roll of toilet paper flying through the air!!!!!!


----------



## Ronnie T

In mid 80's me, wife and two young children were camping at Bluff creek park located above Eufaula.  About 2 am awoke to noise in the camp site.  Looked out of tent to see two men rumaging through our stuff.  I came out of the tent swinging a machete and yelling "I'm gonna kill both of you", but I was very scared.


----------



## Corey

Me and about 8 of my buddys were camping in the State Park 
near the Nantahala, we went rafting that day. Well we get back 
to camp and start cooking and drinking a few beers, ok alot of 
beers. We did everything we were not suppost to like leaveing 
food out and all that but you know how that goes, its getting late 
so everyone turns in. Thank goodness we were all drunk cause 
when we woke up the back of the was ripped all the way from 
top to the bottom, my blue jeans were in the front of the tent 
when we went to sleep but were pulled threw the back of the 
the tent when we woke up. I had to about beat my buddy to 
get him to wake up, once I got him awake he said what happend 
to the tent. I said could you not find the door last night thinking he 
had to pee and could not figure out how to open the tent...lol  

After we got up and got out of the tent our camp was distroyed 
and there were bear prints everwhere, all we could figure is this 
bear came in our tent with us asleep and draged my jeans to the 
back..I dont even want to think about would have happend if we woke up!! 

Once we got up and got everything cleaned up the ranger came into 
the camp and we told him what happened..he laughed at us and said 
yeah thats the 3rd time this week "Molly" has done that.Well I got 
mad at him and said you could have told us that yesterday when we 
seen you!! 

Never again for me, that was a messed up feeling.


----------



## Showman

When I was stationed in Key West, Fl at the Naval Air Station, several of us put in for a Quota Hunt in the Big Cypress part of the Everglades and got picked.  We got all ready to go but one of the guys got held up at work and we got a late start.  Well, we made it up to the Stair Steps area and decided to call it a night.  Pitched the big tent, squared everything away and hit the sleeping bags.  Sometime between 2 or 3 in the morning, we all got woke up by something scratching on the bug screen tent flap (we had not closed up the main flap just so we could stand the heat).  I picked up my flashlight, shined it out the screen, and it was about a 10 foot alligator trying to get in.  Now, there are 4 of us in this tent and now 3 of us are plastered against the rear wall trying to find a knife when all of a sudden, there is a LOUD, LOUD, KABOOM.  One of he guys pulled out his 44 mag and shot the gator in the head, killing it.  Well, that sure brought out the rest of the people who were camping, someone called the cops (who took 45 minutes to get there).  If he had not shot that gator when he did, it would have been in the tent with us.  The cops took it away, we went back to bed but no sleep came that night.  We continued in the morning to our hunting area and had a GREAT hunt, with all of us bringing Deer back to Key WEST for Thanksgiving.


----------



## throwdown

In 94' I loaded up the airboat and the my lab one early morning and headed out to Belleglade, "I grew up in S. Fla". We got there about 4 am and all was good. I did not tell anyone where I was going and did not have a cell phone at the time. It was about a 35 minute airboat ride to my favorite duck hunting spot and you really had to know the area, the trail was natorious for eating airboats. We got through the trail and there was an area that you had to run dry for a couple hundred yards. I jumped the boat up on dry land and began to run when my propeller came apart, I lost a whole blade. A lot of things began running through my head at this point, and to say the least I was a little worried. We were now stuck 10 miles out in the middle of nowhere and nobody knew where we were. The day came and went and that evening I made a make shift camp in the boat. I could not light a fire, we were in 10"
s of water and the skeeters came in force, I've never been eaten so bad in my life. That night I heard a lot of the strangest sounds that I've ever heard. I heard hog's fighting, owls, fish popping, and allegators everywhere. About 2 am there were every bit of 15 allegators right next to the boat. I didn't sleep at all, the dog didn't sleep at all. This went on for 2 more nights before a fish & game helicopter spotted me. I spent 2 day's in the hospital dehydrated and my dog's eye's were so swelled up with skeeter bites they were swelled shut for over a week. Hand's down the scariest thing I have ever been through in the woods! Oh and don't ever talk bad about fish & game in my presence.


----------



## Benji314

The wife and I were tent camping at St. Andrews State Park in Panama City Beach one April. Well this is our anniversary trip we take every year with out the kids. Well we had been out enjoying the local oyster bars the majority of the evening. Later that night all those oysters, fried shrimp, fried grouper, and beer just wasn't sitting right with me. I get up and stumble my way to the bath house, it's a clear night and the moon is giving off just enough light where I don't need to use my flashlight. I get about 100 feet away from the bath house and I feel something breathing on my arm. Now remember it's dark, late, and I have been drinking. I swing around and turn the flashlight on and I see a doe standing within three feet of me. Apparently she did not care for me blinding her with the light and she promptly blew at me, spraying me with nasty deer snot. Let's just say it's a good thing I was close to the bath house. I don't think I could have walked any farther clenched up walking from my knees down.


----------



## Lukikus2

throwdown said:


> In 94' I loaded up the airboat and the my lab one early morning and headed out to Belleglade, "I grew up in S. Fla". We got there about 4 am and all was good. I did not tell anyone where I was going and did not have a cell phone at the time. It was about a 35 minute airboat ride to my favorite duck hunting spot and you really had to know the area, the trail was natorious for eating airboats. We got through the trail and there was an area that you had to run dry for a couple hundred yards. I jumped the boat up on dry land and began to run when my propeller came apart, I lost a whole blade. A lot of things began running through my head at this point, and to say the least I was a little worried. We were now stuck 10 miles out in the middle of nowhere and nobody knew where we were. The day came and went and that evening I made a make shift camp in the boat. I could not light a fire, we were in 10"
> s of water and the skeeters came in force, I've never been eaten so bad in my life. That night I heard a lot of the strangest sounds that I've ever heard. I heard hog's fighting, owls, fish popping, and allegators everywhere. About 2 am there were every bit of 15 allegators right next to the boat. I didn't sleep at all, the dog didn't sleep at all. This went on for 2 more nights before a fish & game helicopter spotted me. I spent 2 day's in the hospital dehydrated and my dog's eye's were so swelled up with skeeter bites they were swelled shut for over a week. Hand's down the scariest thing I have ever been through in the woods! Oh and don't ever talk bad about fish & game in my presence.



Wow. Would not have wanted to be in your shoes.


----------



## throwdown

I'm not sure why Lukikus, but your avatar really freaks me out!!!


----------



## bfriendly

Good stuff............


----------



## bfriendly

Most Freaked out I ever became was out at Pine Log........Old overgrown Firebreak with Mud at the entrance........

The usual few Pig tracks, some Yote tracks...........then I saw these two bear tracks that looked like they were left the night before or earlier that same day...........I thought to myself, "Cool" that was a really neat find, since at that time, I had never seen a real bear in the wild. They were the best tracks I had ever found.

Then, a few feet away, I saw another track............this one looked a little bit older, maybe 3 or 4 days, but still in really good shape...............but this one was no bear. This one had no claw marks.........the toes were pressed together.......just like a Man's size Gargantuant!  

My heart started to race...........the hair all over my body stood on end, especially on my neck area. I was already cocked and locked, ready to roll, but I did circles several times . This way I was sure that nothing was coming without me seeing it, in any direction............I pictured aTall Hillbilly................. wearing Overalls and being Bare footed; not that there is anything wrong with that.

After I got my senses about me, I took a few pictures with my cell phone.  I didnt cast the track, but I stuck my foot on it and it was easily 2 inches bigger than my boot, all the way around it.......

Ezily the most freaked out I have ever been..............


----------



## bfriendly

throwdown said:


> I'm not sure why Lukikus, but your avatar really freaks me out!!!



Word


----------



## doenightmare

bfriendly said:


> Most Freaked out I ever became was out at Pine Log........Old overgrown Firebreak with Mud at the entrance........
> 
> The usual few Pig tracks, some Yote tracks...........then I saw these two bear tracks that looked like they were left the night before or earlier that same day...........I thought to myself, "Cool" that was a really neat find, since at that time, I had never seen a real bear in the wild. They were the best tracks I had ever found.
> 
> Then, a few feet away, I saw another track............this one looked a little bit older, maybe 3 or 4 days, but still in really good shape...............but this one was no bear. This one had no claw marks.........the toes were pressed together.......just like a Man's size Gargantuant!
> 
> My heart started to race...........the hair all over my body stood on end, especially on my neck area. I was already cocked and locked, ready to roll, but I did circles several times . This way I was sure that nothing was coming without me seeing it, in any direction............I pictured aTall Hillbilly................. wearing Overalls and being Bare footed; not that there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> After I got my senses about me, I took a few pictures with my cell phone.  I didnt cast the track, but I stuck my foot on it and it was easily 2 inches bigger than my boot, all the way around it.......
> 
> Ezily the most freaked out I have ever been..............



Should have cast the tracks, done some whoops and tree knocks and then spent the night - I thought I raised you better......


----------



## deerhunter388

Camping at Dyar's pasture a few years back its was pretty scary at 4 am when a pack of yotes decided to take something down 50 yards or so away from camp... at the time i had never heard yotes before.. scared the junk outa me!!!


----------



## lbzdually

Was hunting by myself at night for hogs on our club walking around our pecan orchard.  Bears hit the pecans hard when they are in, we have seen up to 13 at a time.  I was walking around the roadbed and came upon a big fresh pile of bear droppings.  I took about two mores steps and an owl flew up right next to me.  My heart stopped for a minute, then went to beating about 200 times a minute.  I kept on trucking though, but never saw a hog.


----------



## blackwater622

btt since it is camping season and all


----------



## General P

I was camping on the Chattooga river a few years ago and got up in the middle of the night to pee.  As I'm standing there getting to business a tree falls about 25 yards from camp.  Just out of the blue whole tree comes crashing down.  Scared me to death.  

Another time just last Jan. I'm camping on a different place on the same river.  Me an a buddy have been at the river for a hour or so fishing.  I start moving up the river a little and I'm standing on a rock.  I look down and there is blood right at my feet.  Its pretty fresh is still has some liquidness to it with some clots.  Its about the size of a softball.  I start looking around trying to track it and find it's all over the rocks, all around us.  From drops to small spots.  The largest being the first one I found.  I couldn't ever find any on the bank on our side and since it was about 25 deg I wasn't going to look on the other.  Don't know what caused it.


----------



## GrlsHnt2

First time EVER camping. On a deer lease in middle of nowhere. Horrible wind storm coming through and I go to lay down. Because it is still bow season and warm outside, we leave only the mesh on top of the tent. When I lay down, I see the branches of the HUGE pecan tree looming right over top of us. I lay there for hours listening to my husband snore, waiting on one of those branches to take us out. FINALLY fall asleep, wake up to something clawing my head from outside the tent. I wake my husband up, he grabs the flashlight and we look outside to an Armadillo walking away. 

We bought a camper...


----------



## JetFuelBurner

GrlsHnt2 said:


> First time EVER camping. On a deer lease in middle of nowhere. Horrible wind storm coming through and I go to lay down. Because it is still bow season and warm outside, we leave only the mesh on top of the tent. When I lay down, I see the branches of the HUGE pecan tree looming right over top of us. I lay there for hours listening to my husband snore, waiting on one of those branches to take us out. FINALLY fall asleep, wake up to something clawing my head from outside the tent. I wake my husband up, he grabs the flashlight and we look outside to an Armadillo walking away.
> 
> *We bought a camper...*




There's more than one reason we bring the ladies camping!


----------



## JetFuelBurner

This had to be '81 - '82 at scout camp in NW NJ.  IIRC it was the summer of/before/or after Skylab fell to earth.  Nothing to do with the story, just a date ref.

For some merit badge we had to do a night out under the stars with no tent, a sleeping bag, a pocket knife and whatever non-perishable food we could carry.  We (me and 2 other scouts - 13-15yrs or thereabouts) hiked in and made a lean-to.  Flashlights, pocket knifes, no fire and some spam.  I had read about using a bear box so we set up sleeping bags and tied up the backpacks and hauled them up kind of high in a tree (to us - I was a shortie at the time).  We turn in for the night...no fire.

I'm a light sleeper, unless I've been into the adult beverages!  

In the middle of the night, I hear footsteps, twigs snapping and breathing.

I forgot to describe the lean-to, since we built it on a tree, we did the best we could to make it big enough for all three but someone had to have their feet sticking out in the open...not me thank God!

So, I'm trying to see something without turning on a light.  Nothing.  Oh...it's still there, I just cant see anything and these city boys are sleeping like the dead...- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -'s!  It must have been either the moon or the beginning of morning twilight but I figure out it's a black bear.  I see it find the backpacks and it begins to investigate.  Not much so it moves on.  It walks around a bit more and steps OVER my buddies feet that are sticking out in the open from the lean-to.  Finally, the guy to my right, the guy in the middle wakes up after I find his face and smack it and shove my hand over his mouth.  I whisper B E A R and I swear I heard his sphincter slam shut!  He proceeds to wake up sleeping beauty on the far right of the lean-to.  He does the same.  About that time, the bruin comes around for one last inspection and looks into the lean-to, sniffs and exhales.  I felt the warmth...and the stink of it's breath.  Something I'll never forget.

Funny, shortly after that summer, I became more interested in chicks, beer bashes, hot rods and the like.  Make your own conclusions!!!


----------



## LTZ25

I know this is an old thread, but I was camping at Cols Springs camp site outside of Greensboro on deer hunting trip with friend. I woke up early and was still inside my trailer when a gunshot went off a few yards away , about 5 am , I opened trailer door 1 second later and all I could see was a huge fire ball and heard screaming  , turn out a young hunter had loaded his lever action and accidently fire it inside tent where there was a 30 lb propane bottle ,the bullet went into tank and instantly filled tent with propane and burning heater set it off . The screaming came from the mother ,the boy was blown out of doorway. We put her into my van and took off for hospital . Bad injuries but she lived. Never talked about this . It's been around 30 yrs.


----------



## TREY1984

So ummm around 95, around thanksgiving my dad and I trap this huge coon. We usually do the normal bring'em to the yard shoot'em in the head then start cleaning. So when we got the coon to the yard dad got the 22 put the gun to is head and let go.. when the bullet hit its head the Coon scream out loud  NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! to where my mom and sister ran out the house to see what was going on. My dad a I was silent all day because the coon sound like a little girl screaming no. Even when eating the coon during Thanksgiving we felt guilty.  It was a bad feeling.


----------



## LTZ25

Thats kind of weird .Do you still trap ? I'm not judging you ,I just can't do that kind of hunting .


----------



## JKnieper

Ft. Benning, GA lying in a secondary fighting position, which was nothing more than a six inch shallow grave, trying to catch some sleep.  I drift off and then hear something coming through the woods and open the one eye that was just above ground level as I'm on my side. About a second later a rabbit ran right across my face.  Two seconds later a grey fox did the same thing.  I didn't get anymore sleep after that. I might have wet myself a little but it didn't matter as I had been in the field a couple of weeks and couldn't get much more dirty.


----------



## River Rambler

jonkayak said:


> Me and a buddy spent the night camped on beach on the Chattooga river. We were both camped out on next to the fire in sleeping bags with no tent and around 3am in the morning I was awakened by the feeling something watching me. I woke to some teenager standing there staring down at me and I said something to the effect of what the heck are you doing. His reply "I'm just looking for some weed man." My buddy just about when nuts on the guy. Ever since then I've been packing heat for the camping trips.



OMG. That dude would have taken an ars whoopin.


----------



## River Rambler

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back years ago (25) at our hunting lease in Jasper county we used to sleep in and old barn's hayloft.  One night I was awakened to something slowly pulling the blanket off me, I snatched it back up and just thought it was my imagination, then a little while later the blanket went slowly pulling down, once again I snatched it back up.   After the third time I crawled out of the loft and went to my truck.  Never did figure that one out???



Uhhh, yeah I'd be gone.


----------



## River Rambler

Troy Butler said:


> camping on trout stream years ago heard talking out side looked out back of tent and four guys walking down road three were in all black and one was in all white. The ones in black would circle the one in white while he was on his knees. This lasted about five min and then one in black started to walk toward the tent got to about fifty yards and turned around. Had pistol in hand and did not sleep that night.



Yeah that's pretty jacked up. Probably some wanna Klan club , but he's lucky he didn't press on.


----------



## River Rambler

dannyoneal68 said:


> I actually saw some of those BFRO guys at Tuckahoe WMA not too long ago.



That ridiculous show, Finding Bigfoot, pretty much ruined it for me. Those clowns are destined to be recipients of the Darwin Award....especially that buffoon "BoBo". It's almost like they cast that show at the unemployment line.

I love it....with every sound that comes out of the woods, these clowns can't get "Yep that's a Squatch!" out of their mouths fast enough.


----------



## River Rambler

General P said:


> I was camping on the Chattooga river a few years ago and got up in the middle of the night to pee.  As I'm standing there getting to business a tree falls about 25 yards from camp.  Just out of the blue whole tree comes crashing down.  Scared me to death.
> 
> Another time just last Jan. I'm camping on a different place on the same river.  Me an a buddy have been at the river for a hour or so fishing.  I start moving up the river a little and I'm standing on a rock.  I look down and there is blood right at my feet.  Its pretty fresh is still has some liquidness to it with some clots.  Its about the size of a softball.  I start looking around trying to track it and find it's all over the rocks, all around us.  From drops to small spots.  The largest being the first one I found.  I couldn't ever find any on the bank on our side and since it was about 25 deg I wasn't going to look on the other.  Don't know what caused it.



I'd say the Chatooga has some of the most unusual experiences in N. Ga. I've experienced some in the DH section, but don't care to share.


----------



## River Rambler

throwdown said:


> I'm not sure why Lukikus, but your avatar really freaks me out!!!



I'm with ya on that, but Corey's is even freakier!


----------



## one hogman

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back years ago (25) at our hunting lease in Jasper county we used to sleep in and old barn's hayloft.  One night I was awakened to something slowly pulling the blanket off me, I snatched it back up and just thought it was my imagination, then a little while later the blanket went slowly pulling down, once again I snatched it back up.   After the third time I crawled out of the loft and went to my truck.  Never did figure that one out???



Quack ,were you sippin some SHINE that night??


----------



## David Parker

here's mine.  Yellowstone park back-country.  Me and my lady-friend hiked as far as possible before sundown but couldn't reach the designated campsite.  We pitched camp near a stand of trees adjacent to an open grassland.  During the night, a herd of buffalo wandered through.  We didn't discover it was buffalo til morning light.  It is somewhat disturbing hearing an animal that large breathing beside your tent and you have no clue what it is. 

Same Summer, same park.  Camped in the backcountry near a cool geyser.  Just two of us but some more were suppose to meet us later that evening.  We get all setup and chillin.  Then we hear large tree limbs cracking and bunch of noise out in the darkness.  We both pick our tree and as big as they were, i've no idea how we would have shimmied up them but it would have happened.  After several minutes of terror and yelling at the noise-maker, our buddies came from behind a quagmire giggling.  Good times.


----------



## TripleXBullies

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I was staying with a friend for a week or so, she had two girls 4 and 6 years old, and an outside dog named Daisy that was dying, but she refused to put her down.
> 
> I went out every morning to bring the dog water and just to be sure it wouldn't be laying in the yard dead where the girls would see her.
> 
> One morning, I was going out, the 4 year old happened to be standing there and said "Where are you going"?  I said, "I'm going to look for Daisy".  She said "Daisy dead".  I said 'What do you mean?" She said "She came to me last night and said she couldn't come see me no more."
> 
> We found the dog dead later that day a few hundred yards from the house...



yikes


----------



## fishfryer

boonhogganbeck said:


> One trip I was abducted by aliens.
> 
> Another time I saw Sasquatch eat an igloo cooler.



If it had been a Yeti cooler your story would have flowed better!


----------



## Danuwoa

I don’t have an inordinate amount of interest in haints and boogers and such but now and then I like to try and restart one of these old threads.  Like I said, I’ve got my feet pretty solidly on the ground but it is interesting when somebody I know and trust has a story of things that seem unexplainable.

I’m 44 years old and have spent my life hunting, fishing, and camping in woods all over this state.  Seen some cool things and had some great times and am hoping for many more.  I’ve had a few odd experiences out there.  Most are fairly easily explained even if they were weird.  I’ve had a couple that I just can not explain that I’ve told here on the board before.

I’ve probably had more odd occurrences happen to me at Big Lazer Creek WMA than just about anywhere.  I’ve hunted, fished, and camped there a lot going back to the late eighties.  Had a few strange things happen on Hannahatchee WMA too.  

I’m the type that will go way back in the woods and mountains right by myself.  I’m out there  alone a lot and it suits me fine.  But most of the weird things that have happened to me happened when I had somebody with me.

Heard a noise in a creek bottom on Hannahatchee that I have never heard before.  I’m guessing it was a fox but don’t know for sure.  Two of my buddies were with me.  It was just before daylight and we were turkey hunting.  They both said “What in the hades was that?”  I just laughed and said I wasn’t sure.

Had something make a screaming noise at us when we were turkey hunting and camping at Big Lazer a couple years ago.  One of my buddies turned his music up kind of loud and as soon as he turned it down something off to the east of us screamed.  Didn’t sound like any noise I’ve ever heard and if you can name an animal noise in this part of the country I’ve heard it a bunch of times.  No idea what this was but we all got a kick out of it.

The only time I’ve ever gotten the “something is watching me” feeling when I couldn’t locate the source, I was way back on Big Lazer turkey scouting a few years ago.  I was down in a bottom near Big Lazer Creek.  I looked around expecting to see a deer or something but never did.  It was strong too.  As I went up the hill out of the bottom the feeling gradually faded.  Pretty weird.

I’ve got more that will do for now.  If anybody thinks I’m trying to get a sassysquatch thread going you’ve got better things to do.  I’m not suggesting anything.  Just telling a few stories of some odd things that have happened to me.  Who else has some?


----------



## Deerhead

In 1991 a large group of us were camping in tents in the middle of the woods.  During the middle of the night a pack of coyotes were running down a deer.  The deer ran in the middle of our camp right next to my tent. It was so close I thought it was going to run over my tent.  I could clearly hear the deer breathing heavy. You could tell it was exhausted.  The coyotes circled our camp.  Oh I could also hear my friends snoring as they slept!  Yes adult beverages were partook that evening.  Finally the deer ran off and coyotes followed.  Hope that fella made it!


----------



## doenightmare

We have had a couple unusual things happen at our place in Upson. I was sound asleep in my little trailer about 5 years ago and something slapped the heck out of the camper door. Rattled the camper and rattled me a little. I looked out the window and saw nothing. I was alone that weekend and our place is way back in woods surrounded by nothing but big tracts of timber.  I made sure the 12 gauge was right next to the bed and went back to sleep.

The same thing hapened a couple years ago about 5:30 AM on opening day of turkey season. I was sitting on the edge of the bed sipping coffee and BAM. I grabbed the 12 gauge and opened the door - nothing there. Went outside but didn't have my headlight on and didn't see anyhing.

The camper slap happened to my brother last year or the year before. I actually heard it and thought a branch had fallen on the pole barn roof which is tin. He theorized a dog walking by his camper door had hit with it's tail.  Way too loud.

Another time a few years ago I had gone to bed and was awoken by my brother knocking on the camper door and saying "did you hear that" I said "what - I was asleep" I went outside and he said he heard what sounded like a baby crying up on the ridge to our east. It has stopped and I never heard it but he was a little jittery by what he heard.

Finaaly - heard 3 distinct loud tree knocks when I was out taking a leak in the middle of the night. Tock Tock Tock in rythem. I knew about bigfoot and tree knocks and scurried back to the camper. I was alone that weekend and layed in bed listening for a while before falling aleep.

The thing I have noticed about these experiences is they seem to happen in the spring. I am not claiming their bigfoot and have my doubts that such a creature exists - for all the reasons we always hear.

The woods are a beautiful and mysterious place which is why I love them.


----------



## OwlRNothing

Saw something while catfishing at night - well, it was in the early wee hours of daylight. 3 ft. high "fin" going across the water toward a small island. I watched as it got to the island, thinking I'd find out what it was when it exited the water. It got about 4 ft. from land and flipped up it's fin(s?) and disappeared in a massive swirl. I don't drink and back then I was about 20 and my eyesight was eagle-like. I never fished there again at night. 

The only other weird thing was a drunk guy. He was spooky because he was "looking for his friends" on a forest service road near Dahlonega we were camped beside. He kept going by us, stopping and then realizing he'd talked to us before. We were in the tent trying to go to sleep the last time he drove by ( by then we knew the sound of his old, rattling truck ) and as he went by us.... he honked the horn three times. 
My friend that was with me didn't sleep all night. lol


----------



## Tugboat1

Years ago I did a week long solo trip up Raven Fork in the Smokys. Towards the end of the week while camping at Three Forks, I spent a day prospecting the right fork. I had to be a coupla miles up when I came to a gravel/sand wash, and clear as day there were barefoot human footprints in a line across the bar. I felt unsettled. This was sho nuff, middle of no where.
When I hiked out at the end of the trip I got to the parking lot by the fish hatchery and decided to linger a while before heading home. Soon a car pulled up and a white haired gentleman, obviously native American, got out and walked straight to me. He introduced himself as Walker Calhoun (RIP)and said he had lived at the end of Big Cove road all his life. He asked about my trip and when I related the encounter with the foot prints, he didn't seemed surprised at all. He told me that area was sacred and there were folks who still went there " on a vision quest". He asked to look at my fingernails. I thought it strange but extended both hands palms down. He said, " I can tell you've been drinking the water. You got bright half moons", referring to my fingernails. The whole experience had an " another conscienceness" feel to it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Tugboat1 said:


> Years ago I did a week long solo trip up Raven Fork in the Smokys. Towards the end of the week while camping at Three Forks, I spent a day prospecting the right fork. I had to be a coupla miles up when I came to a gravel/sand wash, and clear as day there were barefoot human footprints in a line across the bar. I felt unsettled. This was sho nuff, middle of no where.
> When I hiked out at the end of the trip I got to the parking lot by the fish hatchery and decided to linger a while before heading home. Soon a car pulled up and a white haired gentleman, obviously native American, got out and walked straight to me. He introduced himself as Walker Calhoun (RIP)and said he had lived at the end of Big Cove road all his life. He asked about my trip and when I related the encounter with the foot prints, he didn't seemed surprised at all. He told me that area was sacred and there were folks who still went there " on a vision quest". He asked to look at my fingernails. I thought it strange but extended both hands palms down. He said, " I can tell you've been drinking the water. You got bright half moons", referring to my fingernails. The whole experience had an " another conscienceness" feel to it.


I don't live too far from there. If it has been awhile, there was a guy named Arley Phillips who had a shack near where I live, but he spent most of his life living back in the woods in the Smokies, living off the land and scavenging trash cans at campgrounds and such. He would g barefoot sometimes. He mostly ranged through Cataloochee Valley and across the ridge into the headwaters of the Oconoluftee drainage, like Raven Fork and Straight Fork. Could be a possible explanation. He died a few years ago, though. 

Also, you never know who or what you will run into back there in the mountains. A couple years ago I had hiked into Lost Bottom Creek, which heads up just across Heintooga Ridge from Raven Fork. I heard something coming, and was startled to see a dude with dreadlocks and a long beard, barefooted and wearing nothing but a pair of orange nylon shorts and a bandolier of water bottles around his chest running full speed through the woods. He passed me without even acknowledging my presence. This was miles back in the mountains.


----------



## JonathanG2013

THWACKG5 said:


> Whats the spookiest/wierdest thing that has ever happend to you in the middle of the night while tent camping in the wilderness???
> 
> Mine was camping next to the Jacks River last year, i was lying there staring at the top on the tent. When suddenly something from the outside rubbed the side of the tent hard enough to shake the whole tent!!! I'll be honest it scared the crap out of me!!! It really sounded like a human took there hand and ran it down the side... there was still a little bit of fire light but I didnt see any shadows or anything. Still dont know what it was, but i didnt sleep much that night!!!  I swear Im going crazy




Might sound crazy. It probably was Bigfoot or Sasquatch. Did you hear any strange howls or knocks also?


----------



## specialk

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't live too far from there. If it has been awhile, there was a guy named Arley Phillips who had a shack near where I live, but he spent most of his life living back in the woods in the Smokies, living off the land and scavenging trash cans at campgrounds and such. He would g barefoot sometimes. He mostly ranged through Cataloochee Valley and across the ridge into the headwaters of the Oconoluftee drainage, like Raven Fork and Straight Fork. Could be a possible explanation. He died a few years ago, though.
> 
> Also, you never know who or what you will run into back there in the mountains. A couple years ago I had hiked into Lost Bottom Creek, which heads up just across Heintooga Ridge from Raven Fork. I heard something coming, and was startled to see a dude with dreadlocks and a long beard, barefooted and wearing nothing but a pair of orange nylon shorts and a bandolier of water bottles around his chest running full speed through the woods. He passed me without even acknowledging my presence. This was miles back in the mountains.



Thats methed up!


----------



## Danuwoa

Here’s another one from me.  Three seperate times when being out in the woods on Big Lazer Creek WMA I’ve heard a noise that sounded like somebody clacking two rocks together three times.  Click, click, click.  Always three.  One of those times I was walking down a no vehicle access road and I heard it just ahead of me in the woods on my left and then something took off running away from me down into the woods.  Pretty weird.

And that reminds me of another one.?. Me and another guy were in Rabun County trout fishing and we were in the Burrell’s Ford area fishing the Chatooga.  We had gone way on up the Ellicott Rock trail when we started hearing something that sounded like a thump off in the woods but we couldn’t pin point which direction exactly.  It sounded like if somebody dropped a cinder block out of a tree.  I wouldn’t have thought a thing about it but it kept happening as we got farther and farther up the trail and it always seemed to be about the same distance from us like whatever was causing it was either following us/paralleling us, or it was occurring at multiple spots.  I’ve told this story on this board before and got some cockeyed answers like “You heard a deer stomping.”?. I’ve heard no telling how many deer stomp in my life and that’s not what this was.  Not only that, I ain’t believing for a second that a deer followed us several miles and stomped every minute for so the whole way.  

I don’t know what it was but it was odd.


----------



## oldways

I had something happen one night and I don't tell many folks because they don't believe it happen but it did. Me my Brother (Brim hat) and a buddy of are was camping on the river with are young'uns . It was around May and we were running bushhooks and fishing with the kids. The ol'boar gators were bellering up and down the river which happens that time of the year it weren't nothing . We weren't drinking on account we had are young'uns with us. We settled in and went to bed around midnight after we had ran are hooks. About 3 in morning I woke up to a boar gator laying about 5 ft from my tent bellering and growling, I  jumped up and went out of the tent with my old shotgun and he hightailed it to the water. I built the fire back up and started the coffee me and my brother and my buddy stayed up the rest of the night. The young'uns ain't heard a thing. I reckon that ol' gator heard us a snoring and figured it was another gator in his territory. That was a long night on the river.


----------



## Danuwoa

This one is kind of hard to explain and there’s not much to it.  I was kayak fishing the river where it flows through Big Lazer Creek WMA Friday morning of Memorial Day weekend two years ago.  I got this real strange and strong feeling that I needed to leave.  I can’t explain it much beyond that.  I hadn’t been there long either.  I learned a long time ago to trust my gut.  So I loaded back up and went home.  No idea what that was about.


----------



## JustUs4All

I have gotten that feeling a time or 2 and have never tried to fight it.


----------



## Danuwoa

JustUs4All said:


> I have gotten that feeling a time or 2 and have never tried to fight it.


It has happened to me one other time.  I was hiking a trail at Pine Mountain back around 2016 or ‘17.  I got a ways back in there and got that feeling out of the blue but real strong.  I didn’t question it.  I turned around and headed out.  No idea what was wrong but it stayed with me pretty strong until I got about half way out and it gradually let up until I was just about back to the truck.  I don’t know what I got near that day but I was by myself and off on an unannounced jaunt.  Nobody knew where I was.  I don’t do that anymore.  In fact I think that day broke me up from doing that.  I’ve got a real independent spirit so I’ve never liked feeling like I was checking in with anybody but that day I thought of something had happened to me and my wife and daughter either never found out or could t figure out why I had been where I was that would have been bad.  Now I let somebody know where I’m going to be.


----------



## JustUs4All

Probably most of us like the idea of going where we want when we want and not having to answer to anyone as to why but letting someone know can benefit you if it can get help to you or your loved ones if the unthinkable happens.  I haven't gotten to the stage of setting the tracking thing on my phone so that my wife can find me in the woods yet but I probably will soon.  Age and health have a way of changing how independent one can really be.


----------



## chrisn1818

I camped at the campground at Blue Hole up at Crockford Pigeon Mountain WMA in January once. It was 13 degrees that night. We were in my pop up and my 2 boys were with me along with a friend. We put the boys to bed around 10 and were hanging around the campfire enjoying an adult beverage. I had my Brittney Spaniel with me because we were dove hunting. We were the only ones in the campground that night. My dog was acting weird and growling. I could hear something walking around but couldn’t pinpoint where it was. Turned on the flashlight and saw eyes shining by a few of the large boulders. I believe it was a pair of coyotes ran off up the mountain. Either that or wild dogs. It made me nervous that they got that close when we had a fire and we’re talking.

One time I had a Mylar balloon come floating by when I was in my tree stand just before daylight and I jumped out of my ladder stand to get away from it. When I got on the ground and realized what it was I felt pretty silly ?‍


----------



## Danuwoa

chrisn1818 said:


> I camped at the campground at Blue Hole up at Crockford Pigeon Mountain WMA in January once. It was 13 degrees that night. We were in my pop up and my 2 boys were with me along with a friend. We put the boys to bed around 10 and were hanging around the campfire enjoying an adult beverage. I had my Brittney Spaniel with me because we were dove hunting. We were the only ones in the campground that night. My dog was acting weird and growling. I could hear something walking around but couldn’t pinpoint where it was. Turned on the flashlight and saw eyes shining by a few of the large boulders. I believe it was a pair of coyotes ran off up the mountain. Either that or wild dogs. It made me nervous that they got that close when we had a fire and we’re talking.
> 
> One time I had a Mylar balloon come floating by when I was in my tree stand just before daylight and I jumped out of my ladder stand to get away from it. When I got on the ground and realized what it was I felt pretty silly ?‍


Good stuff, man.  Thanks.


----------



## Woodshound

Tugboat1 said:


> Years ago I did a week long solo trip up Raven Fork in the Smokys. Towards the end of the week while camping at Three Forks, I spent a day prospecting the right fork. I had to be a coupla miles up when I came to a gravel/sand wash, and clear as day there were barefoot human footprints in a line across the bar. I felt unsettled. This was sho nuff, middle of no where.
> When I hiked out at the end of the trip I got to the parking lot by the fish hatchery and decided to linger a while before heading home. Soon a car pulled up and a white haired gentleman, obviously native American, got out and walked straight to me. He introduced himself as Walker Calhoun (RIP)and said he had lived at the end of Big Cove road all his life. He asked about my trip and when I related the encounter with the foot prints, he didn't seemed surprised at all. He told me that area was sacred and there were folks who still went there " on a vision quest". He asked to look at my fingernails. I thought it strange but extended both hands palms down. He said, " I can tell you've been drinking the water. You got bright half moons", referring to my fingernails. The whole experience had an " another conscienceness" feel to it.



This is a truly amazing place -  tales of odd occurrences, equipment failures, ribbons disappearing, etc from people who have been back there are legion.  My understanding is that the Cherokee believe that swimming in the water there is good medicine; whatever the case, its truly one of those sacred wilderness spots that punches the modern world right out of you when you experience it.

Downstream of the steel bridge - that once washed away in a massive Raven fork flood - are chutes and falls and rapids that people unbelievably kayak from time to time.  Somewhere out there are pics of the features and they look insane.  

I'm planning a Jacks River overnight fishing/exploring trip next month and I see the Jacks punching above its weight class in this thread...


----------



## Tugboat1

Woodshound said:


> This is a truly amazing place -  tales of odd occurrences, equipment failures, ribbons disappearing, etc from people who have been back there are legion.  My understanding is that the Cherokee believe that swimming in the water there is good medicine; whatever the case, its truly one of those sacred wilderness spots that punches the modern world right out of you when you experience it.
> 
> Downstream of the steel bridge - that once washed away in a massive Raven fork flood - are chutes and falls and rapids that people unbelievably kayak from time to time.  Somewhere out there are pics of the features and they look insane.
> 
> I'm planning a Jacks River overnight fishing/exploring trip next month and I see the Jacks punching above its weight class in this thread...


Sacred wilderness sums it up nicely for me. I've covered it from the left fork headwaters spring below Copper Gap, Bill's Creek ( breathtaking old growth Spruce) to Enloe Creek over the years and there's definitely a spiritual quality there. That folks kayak the Gorges boggles the mind. It's impenetrable by foot.


----------



## LonePine

I had a deer lease in Baker county a few years back with a couple buddies. No amenities and we would all just camp out in tents when we went. There was an old graveyard a few hundred yards from the grove of oak trees where we would camp out on the property.  One weekend during deer season, I was there with just one other buddy and we each had our own tents set up right next to each other.  Sat around the fire talking and then called it a night.  Took me a long time to fall asleep and right as I was close to dozing off, I heard very heavy footsteps walking circles around the dying fire. Then heard my cooler lid open and slam shut right outside my tent.  Heard the footsteps again and then they seemed to slowly disappear off into the woods. Thought it was strange at the time because I never heard the zipper open on my buddies tent but figured he had just gotten up quietly to grab a drink or something.  When we got up in the morning, I asked him about it and he said he fell asleep as soon as he laid down and never left his tent all night.


----------



## Danuwoa

LonePine said:


> I had a deer lease in Baker county a few years back with a couple buddies. No amenities and we would all just camp out in tents when we went. There was an old graveyard a few hundred yards from the grove of trees where we would camp out on the property.  One weekend during deer season, I was there with just one other buddy and we each had our own tents set up right next to each other.  Sat around the fire talking and then called it a night.  Took me a long time to fall asleep and right as I was close to dozing off, I heard very heavy footsteps walking circles around the dying fire. Then heard my cooler lid open and slam shut right outside my tent.  Heard the footsteps again and then they seemed to slowly disappear off into the woods. Thought it was strange at the time because I never heard the zipper open on my buddies tent but figured he had just gotten up quietly to grab a drink or something.  When we got up in the morning, I asked him about it and he said he fell asleep as soon as he laid down and never left his tent all night.


That is crazy.  That’s the kind of stories that make these threads fun.


----------



## Railroader

From the time I was about 10, me and my buddies ran the woods huntin', fishin', camping and what have you. Ait was nothing for us to leave Friday afternoon and be back Sunday at lunch.  A lot like the movie Stand By Me, for reference.

We were on the outskirts of our territory, when we made camp one evening on a bluff on the Satilla River.

We fished, cooked hot dogs, smoked cigars and chewed tobacco into the night, and got ready to bed down.

As we tried to go to sleep, we kept hearing people talking.  Close enough to hear good, but too far to understand.  We knew there shouldn't be anyone near enough to us that we should hear them, and as boys will do, we talked ourselves into about a dozen different possibilities, all terrible...

We were too far and too late to strike out for home, and besides, if we heard them, they had surely heard us...

It was a long dang night.

At first light, we decided to go investigate the situation.  We walked about 100 yards from our camp, and ran into an ancient graveyard. 

The graves were mostly sunken in, and the few stone markers were not legible anymore. 

We asked around the "tribal elders" and found out that it was a black folks cemetery from the early to mid 1800's.

Draw your own conclusions...


----------



## Danuwoa

Railroader said:


> From the time I was about 10, me and my buddies ran the woods huntin', fishin', camping and what have you. Ait was nothing for us to leave Friday afternoon and be back Sunday at lunch.  A lot like the movie Stand By Me, for reference.
> 
> We were on the outskirts of our territory, when we made camp one evening on a bluff on the Satilla River.
> 
> We fished, cooked hot dogs, smoked cigars and chewed tobacco into the night, and got ready to bed down.
> 
> As we tried to go to sleep, we kept hearing people talking.  Close enough to hear good, but too far to understand.  We knew there shouldn't be anyone near enough to us that we should hear them, and as boys will do, we talked ourselves into about a dozen different possibilities, all terrible...
> 
> We were too far and too late to strike out for home, and besides, if we heard them, they had surely heard us...
> 
> It was a long dang night.
> 
> At first light, we decided to go investigate the situation.  We walked about 100 yards from our camp, and ran into an ancient graveyard.
> 
> The graves were mostly sunken in, and the few stone markers were not legible anymore.
> 
> We asked around the "tribal elders" and found out that it was a black folks cemetery from the early to mid 1800's.
> 
> Draw your own conclusions...


Dang it, boy.  That’s creepy.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

chrisn1818 said:


> I camped at the campground at Blue Hole up at Crockford Pigeon Mountain WMA in January once. It was 13 degrees that night. We were in my pop up and my 2 boys were with me along with a friend. We put the boys to bed around 10 and were hanging around the campfire enjoying an adult beverage. I had my Brittney Spaniel with me because we were dove hunting. We were the only ones in the campground that night. My dog was acting weird and growling. I could hear something walking around but couldn’t pinpoint where it was. Turned on the flashlight and saw eyes shining by a few of the large boulders. I believe it was a pair of coyotes ran off up the mountain. Either that or wild dogs. It made me nervous that they got that close when we had a fire and we’re talking.
> 
> One time I had a Mylar balloon come floating by when I was in my tree stand just before daylight and I jumped out of my ladder stand to get away from it. When I got on the ground and realized what it was I felt pretty silly ?‍


Yup, I find a couple 3 or 4 of those dang things every year on my farm.


----------



## Resica

Pennsylvania about 20 years ago. Buddy and I were turkey hunting in the spring below a ridge top( Berks County Pa.- the Pinnacle) not in the mountains. I'd already got one and we were sitting side by side looking down, full leaf. there are plenty of boulder fields on the side of this ridge. The first thing we heard was a cry /scream  below us like nothing we've heard before or since, scared the bejesus out of me. Then we heard something large enough stepping on these rocks to make one impact the other and let out that dull sound of 2 larger rocks whack each other. We decided to walk out to our vehicle by walking parallel  across the mountain and then down. It certainly disturbed us. That scream/cry was something else.


----------



## Bigbendgyrene

Didn't happen to me, but spooky enough it's worth sharing... 

True story about a couple of friends fishing in Virginia along the Appalachian Trail who have a stranger ask if he can sit in on the friends' campfire dinner only to then tell a story about murders committed at almost the same precise spot along Dismal Creek 20 years earlier.  Shortly after telling the tale, things really go amiss.

Versus telling the entire tale, will share a link to it.  Fairly well done if you can make it through the forced ads.

https://www.investigationdiscovery....stigation-discovery/the-curse-of-dismal-creek


----------



## Geffellz18

Not camping, but when I was a younger teen, my cousin and I was staying with our Nanny(grandmother) & were dead set on goin fishing. She worked the PM shift at a nursing home, so we asked her to take us fishing when she got home. She abliged & took us to this place in the middle of Blackwater State Forest where a creek crosses one of the dirt roads & feeds a small pond on the side of the road. This was about 11:30pm and pitch black. We got about 2-3
casts in and hear something that literally sounded like someone doing a cannonball into the pond. Scared the hockey sticks out of us & we packed up quickly and got out of there urgently!
As I got older, I figured it was most likely a beaver since I’m pretty sure that’s what created the pond.


----------



## JustUs4All

Along those same lines, I was once attacked by a cross between some form of alien creature and a Chupacabra which is odd since this happened in Ga.  I had been hunting with my father in the afternoon at the farm.  As the evening approached, he wanted to go and let the dog work out one more field further from the house.  I don't remember the reason but I was ready to head home to Grandma's house so I turned back through the woods toward the house and came out on the right of way for the power line that ran the 1/4 mile from the dirt road to the house.  

As I turned up the line toward the house dark was coming on fast and it was getting hard to see.  All of a sudden the whole world exploded around me with motion and noise going in every direction at once.  For a full 3 to 5 seconds I thought whatever it was had me for sure and I was breathing my last.  Reality dawned as the covey of quail whistled off into the woods in every direction.  I had walked into the middle of a fairly large roost.

I had to breathe for a while as the world settled back down to normal and the only damage that I suffered was the lump on the back of my head where I popped myself with the shotgun.  I had been carrying it across my shoulders and  the back of my neck with my forearms draped over each end.  On that day the quarry won the battle for sure.


----------



## Danuwoa

One morning back around 2012 I was turkey hunting on our place.  It’s on the Schley/Macon County border.  I had a gobbler answering me that was one of those turkeys.  Started answering me on the roost, hit the ground and gobbled and gobbled and gobbled.  Would t come in though.  He would walk up and down a road we’ve got cut through the place.  He would gobble and sound like he was headed my way and the next time I would hear him he would a good ways innthe other direction.  And it was t just the difference in facing me or not.  It was obvious. This went on for hours.  My old man sent me a text letting me know he was back at the truck but to take as long as I wanted to and that he was having fun listening.  I ended up calling up this gobbler but some time between then and when my old man had texted me, I heard this weird growl/roar/ moan off to the west.  Being that I was on our place I knew about where this had to be. My dad immediately sent me a text saying “What the hades was that?”  After the hunt we drove over to where we both thought it had to have come from.  There was a food plot over there and we were hoping to maybe find some tracks.  We don’t have bears in this part of the state but they do pass through here from time to time.  The head ranger at the forrestry commission showed my dad a trail cam pic one time of a bear that he said was taken about two miles from our place.  We figure that was what it just about had to be but it was weird hearing that out in the woods when you’ve never heard it before and had no reason to expect to hear it.


----------



## doenightmare

_This one is from a 2011 post I wrote in a similar thread. It still gives me the creeps to this day._



This happened in either 1978 or 1979. A friend and I were camping in the ONF off Hwy 15 north of Greensboro the weekend before dove season opened - so it must have been late August. We were in a designated camping area that I had been using for a couple years and were all alone. We had not seen anyone all day. I knew the land pretty well from deer hunting it and there was nothing but woods for at least a couple miles in all directions.

About 10:00 that night we were sitting around the fire and from what sounded like about a couple hundred yards back in the woods we hear a young girls voice say "Mama don't leave me". It sounded like a 3-5 year old child and was pretty loud and kind of musical. This repeated three or four times in about a 30 second time period. My friend and I looked at each other with astonishment and I asked him "What did you hear"? His response was "Mama don't leave me".

We both were quite freaked and jumped in the truck and drove to town, where we basically hung out for a couple hours at a convenience store. Finally we returned to the camp and went to bed without further incident. I have no explanation for the event and still wonder about it today.

I reckon there are things that happen that we simply can't explain. I would say it may have been some type of critter, but the words were unmistakable- and not be dramatic but they were haunting. It is the only "ghostly" experience I have ever had, and the only one I care to.


----------



## Danuwoa

doenightmare said:


> This one is from a 2011 post I wrote in a similar thread. It still gives me the creeps to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> This happened in either 1978 or 1979. A friend and I were camping in the ONF off Hwy 15 north of Greensboro the weekend before dove season opened - so it must have been late August. We were in a designated camping area that I had been using for a couple years and were all alone. We had not seen anyone all day. I knew the land pretty well from deer hunting it and there was nothing but woods for at least a couple miles in all directions.
> 
> About 10:00 that night we were sitting around the fire and from what sounded like about a couple hundred yards back in the woods we hear a young girls voice say "Mama don't leave me". It sounded like a 3-5 year old child and was pretty loud and kind of musical. This repeated three or four times in about a 30 second time period. My friend and I looked at each other with astonishment and I asked him "What did you hear"? His response was "Mama don't leave me".
> 
> We both were quite freaked and jumped in the truck and drove to town, where we basically hung out for a couple hours at a convenience store. Finally we returned to the camp and went to bed without further incident. I have no explanation for the event and still wonder about it today.
> 
> I reckon there are things that happen that we simply can't explain. I would say it may have been some type of critter, but the words were unmistakable- and not be dramatic but they were haunting. It is the only "ghostly" experience I have ever had, and the only one I care to.


I was hoping you weren’t going to tell that one again.


----------



## Wire Nut

Danuwoa said:


> I was hoping you weren’t going to tell that one again.


On the same thread at that. I got home from work a little early and got wrapped up in this thread and read it from the beginning. Doenightmare wins the prize. He’s the only one that posted the same thing twice


----------



## Danuwoa

Wire Nut said:


> On the same thread at that. I got home from work a little early and got wrapped up in this thread and read it from the beginning. Doenightmare wins the prize. He’s the only one that posted the same thing twice


I’ve read through it a few times.  If you’ve enjoyed it there are a bunch of threads like this from over the years.


----------



## Woodshound

Someone should serialize this and other similar threads into a Netflix docuseries - there'd be less pressure on public lands.


----------



## Danuwoa

Woodshound said:


> Someone should serialize this and other similar threads into a Netflix docuseries - there'd be less pressure on public lands.


Fewer clueless carpetbaggers and dumb city boy hunters sounds good to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I keep threatening to get me a banjer and go sit on a rock beside the river picking it when the kayakers and rafters come by.


----------



## The Original Rooster

NCHillbilly said:


> I keep threatening to get me a banjer and go sit on a rock beside the river picking it when the kayakers and rafters come by.


Got to be careful doing stuff like that. Lots of potential for unintended consequences. At best, it could attract more kayakers and rafters to see the riverside banjo player.


----------



## Danuwoa

The Original Rooster said:


> Got to be careful doing stuff like that. Lots of potential for unintended consequences. At best, it could attract more kayakers and rafters to see the riverside banjo player.


I don’t want to screw this thread but I had already thought about posting this so here we go.

Back around 1990 I was camping at Big Lazer with my old man, my uncle, and a man they had met hunting up there and became friends with over the years.  His name was Jim and sadly he died a few years after that. Jim was a big ol man.  Red hair and beard and looked ferocious even though he was really a very good hearted and nice man.

We were sitting around under a tarp as it poured down rain one evening eating something cooked on a Coleman stove, some of the best meals I’ve ever had were cooked on a Coleman stove, and Jim got to telling us about an odd experience he had while hunting earlier that day.  He said he had been down near the river hunting and heard a turkey gobbling over on Hickman Island.  He waded across the river and went after the gobbler.  He was on his way back out and had gotten to the water and was going to wade back across when he heard something, looked and saw a man coming down the river in a canoe.  The man was looking at him and when he got closer Jim said, “Hey, how you doin?”  He said the man stared at him with the strangest look on his face, didn’t say a word and kept going.  Now like I said, Jim was a big man.  Fearsome looking, he was dressed in an old faded pair of camo bib overalls and had a shot gun.  He could t understand the man’s reaction.  My dad said, “Jim have you seen Deliverance?”  Jim said that he hadn’t but had heard of it.  My dad told him, “I guarantee you that was what that man was thinking about was Deliverance.”

This was 1990.  So that was long before Deliverance became the source of jokes.  This is a funny story now but at the time this conversation took place it was had in a serious manner.

RIP, Jim.  You were one of the good ones.


----------



## Jeepnfish

I'm gonna buy an Aztec death whistle on Amazon. It will give all the other people in the woods something to pee their britches and be scared.


----------



## Danuwoa

Jeepnfish said:


> I'm gonna buy an Aztec death whistle on Amazon. It will give all the other people in the woods something to pee their britches and be scared.


You ain’t gotta do that.  Make a dumb bull.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Danuwoa said:


> You ain’t gotta do that.  Make a dumb bull.


And a bullroarer.


----------



## JustUs4All

Or just figure out how to scream like a woman.  LOL


----------



## Woodshound

The river story is pretty funny and you are 100% about canoe man ... not the same, but in 2017 I did a multi-night backpacking/trout fishing hike through Cohutta, that ended with me walking the FS road from Cowpen back to Betty Gap.  It had been a few days of rough bushwhacking and i was in rough (but happy) shape, and I'm going around the big curve, walking uphill when I hear a car coming.  I step to the side and a Nissan Murano passes - I wave, the driver stares at me, and the passenger is staring at her phone.  Fine.

I keep walking.  A few minutes later, they drive back the other way - guess they saw whatever they needed to?  Who knows.  I wave again.  No response.

Some time later, I reach the Mountaintown Overlook and, surprise!  They pass me again the other way.  This time I can clearly see there is some kind of anger going on between driver and passenger.  Ah well.  Love is hard.  I'm almost to my car.

Yep, one more time, I hear the grind of gravel under tires and branches whacking the undercarriage, here they go - I wave, again, because why not?

I finally get back to my car and they're parked at Betty Gap.  The passenger is holding her cell phone up in the air across the road from the trailhead (this is one of the worst places in Cohutta to try to get cell coverage - interestingly, they'd have had a better shot if they had walked a half mile down Rough Ridge from Three Forks, but whatever).

The driver waves to me - I wave back, drop my pack, walk over.  Passenger is dead stopped across the street, looking at me the way i look at bears.

They're looking for Emery Creek - I figure they must have driven past it (how?), gone all the way to the check station, and kept straight ... he started describing some things and it turns out they had driven around Potato Patch threeway a few times, and at least had the sense to realize that three forks was not in the way they wanted to go.  They have no cell coverage, didn't print maps, and were just driving around for the day in the mountains.

I show him my maps, have him take a few pics, and tell him to follow me out - when we get to the check station road, I tell him I'm going to stop and wave my arm out the window - I'm going left and he's supposed to go right.  We head off back down and I can see in the reaerview further arguing and gesticulating of various types ensues.  

He went right where he needed to but I often wonder about them - and others.  I had a couple follow me down Blood Mountain once and after a brief discussion, they realized that while we were at Dockery Lake, they had parked at Byron Reece.  It was an hour before sunset (October ish?), they had one half a bottle of water left; I offered them a ride.  Nope.  Then i offered them water.  Nope.  they went back up and over.

What do you even do?


----------



## Danuwoa

Woodshound said:


> The river story is pretty funny and you are 100% about canoe man ... not the same, but in 2017 I did a multi-night backpacking/trout fishing hike through Cohutta, that ended with me walking the FS road from Cowpen back to Betty Gap.  It had been a few days of rough bushwhacking and i was in rough (but happy) shape, and I'm going around the big curve, walking uphill when I hear a car coming.  I step to the side and a Nissan Murano passes - I wave, the driver stares at me, and the passenger is staring at her phone.  Fine.
> 
> I keep walking.  A few minutes later, they drive back the other way - guess they saw whatever they needed to?  Who knows.  I wave again.  No response.
> 
> Some time later, I reach the Mountaintown Overlook and, surprise!  They pass me again the other way.  This time I can clearly see there is some kind of anger going on between driver and passenger.  Ah well.  Love is hard.  I'm almost to my car.
> 
> Yep, one more time, I hear the grind of gravel under tires and branches whacking the undercarriage, here they go - I wave, again, because why not?
> 
> I finally get back to my car and they're parked at Betty Gap.  The passenger is holding her cell phone up in the air across the road from the trailhead (this is one of the worst places in Cohutta to try to get cell coverage - interestingly, they'd have had a better shot if they had walked a half mile down Rough Ridge from Three Forks, but whatever).
> 
> The driver waves to me - I wave back, drop my pack, walk over.  Passenger is dead stopped across the street, looking at me the way i look at bears.
> 
> They're looking for Emery Creek - I figure they must have driven past it (how?), gone all the way to the check station, and kept straight ... he started describing some things and it turns out they had driven around Potato Patch threeway a few times, and at least had the sense to realize that three forks was not in the way they wanted to go.  They have no cell coverage, didn't print maps, and were just driving around for the day in the mountains.
> 
> I show him my maps, have him take a few pics, and tell him to follow me out - when we get to the check station road, I tell him I'm going to stop and wave my arm out the window - I'm going left and he's supposed to go right.  We head off back down and I can see in the reaerview further arguing and gesticulating of various types ensues.
> 
> He went right where he needed to but I often wonder about them - and others.  I had a couple follow me down Blood Mountain once and after a brief discussion, they realized that while we were at Dockery Lake, they had parked at Byron Reece.  It was an hour before sunset (October ish?), they had one half a bottle of water left; I offered them a ride.  Nope.  Then i offered them water.  Nope.  they went back up and over.
> 
> What do you even do?


I was not far from where you ran into those folks one Saturday afternoon back in June of 2017.  Had hiked up to the top of Bald Mountain to get a look at the fire damage from a few months prior.  We were on our way back down to where we were camped and hadn’t gone far when we encountered a woman who was coming up the mountain.  She was dressed kind of odd for where she was.  Wearing sweat pants and a tee shirt, the guy with me said she was wearing house shoes but I didn’t notice.  She wasn’t carrying any water even though it was pretty hot and nothing that made you think she was a hiker.  When we got about even with her I spoke and not only did she not say anything she just stared straight ahead.  Pretty weird.


----------



## doenightmare

Danuwoa said:


> I was not far from where you ran into those folks one Saturday afternoon back in June of 2017.  Had hiked up to the top of Bald Mountain to feta look at the fire damage from a few months prior.  We were on our way back down to where we were camped and hadn’t gone far when we encountered a woman who was coming up the mountain.  She was dressed kind of odd for where she was.  Wearing sweat pants and a tee shirt, the guy with me said she was wearing house shoes but I didn’t notice.  She wasn’t carrying any water even though it was pretty hot and nothing that made you think she was a hiker.  When we got about even with her I spoke and not only did she not say anything she just stared straight ahead.  Pretty weird.



A reminder that other humans are the spookiest thing in the woods.


----------



## Woodshound

The fact that you saw her on Tearbritches makes it even weirder.  I hope she didn't go down the other side of Bald or she was in for a world of hurt coming back up in house shoes.

Was it the rough ridge fire from 2016?  Didn't realize it made it all the way down there.


----------



## Danuwoa

Woodshound said:


> The fact that you saw her on Tearbritches makes it even weirder.  I hope she didn't go down the other side of Bald or she was in for a world of hurt coming back up in house shoes.
> 
> Was it the rough ridge fire from 2016?  Didn't realize it made it all the way down there.


Yeah that was it.  She was going opposite on Tear Britches headed the other way.


----------



## jbogg

Woodshound said:


> The river story is pretty funny and you are 100% about canoe man ... not the same, but in 2017 I did a multi-night backpacking/trout fishing hike through Cohutta, that ended with me walking the FS road from Cowpen back to Betty Gap.  It had been a few days of rough bushwhacking and i was in rough (but happy) shape, and I'm going around the big curve, walking uphill when I hear a car coming.  I step to the side and a Nissan Murano passes - I wave, the driver stares at me, and the passenger is staring at her phone.  Fine.
> 
> I keep walking.  A few minutes later, they drive back the other way - guess they saw whatever they needed to?  Who knows.  I wave again.  No response.
> 
> Some time later, I reach the Mountaintown Overlook and, surprise!  They pass me again the other way.  This time I can clearly see there is some kind of anger going on between driver and passenger.  Ah well.  Love is hard.  I'm almost to my car.
> 
> Yep, one more time, I hear the grind of gravel under tires and branches whacking the undercarriage, here they go - I wave, again, because why not?
> 
> I finally get back to my car and they're parked at Betty Gap.  The passenger is holding her cell phone up in the air across the road from the trailhead (this is one of the worst places in Cohutta to try to get cell coverage - interestingly, they'd have had a better shot if they had walked a half mile down Rough Ridge from Three Forks, but whatever).
> 
> The driver waves to me - I wave back, drop my pack, walk over.  Passenger is dead stopped across the street, looking at me the way i look at bears.
> 
> They're looking for Emery Creek - I figure they must have driven past it (how?), gone all the way to the check station, and kept straight ... he started describing some things and it turns out they had driven around Potato Patch threeway a few times, and at least had the sense to realize that three forks was not in the way they wanted to go.  They have no cell coverage, didn't print maps, and were just driving around for the day in the mountains.
> 
> I show him my maps, have him take a few pics, and tell him to follow me out - when we get to the check station road, I tell him I'm going to stop and wave my arm out the window - I'm going left and he's supposed to go right.  We head off back down and I can see in the reaerview further arguing and gesticulating of various types ensues.
> 
> He went right where he needed to but I often wonder about them - and others.  I had a couple follow me down Blood Mountain once and after a brief discussion, they realized that while we were at Dockery Lake, they had parked at Byron Reece.  It was an hour before sunset (October ish?), they had one half a bottle of water left; I offered them a ride.  Nope.  Then i offered them water.  Nope.  they went back up and over.
> 
> What do you even do?



That would have been a rude awakening to realize you are at Dockery Lake when you are supposed to be at Byron Reese parking lot.  I hunt lot of that area in between those points, and I sure hope they had some flashlights or headlamps.


----------



## Woodshound

Ok, checked the map and my bad - it was Winfield Scott, not Dockery (who's confused here?) - which is much better but still 5ish mi away.  I called the sheriff's office and told them a pair of hikers were going back over Blood Mountain late.  I checked the news the next day and no one was missing or rescued.

I asked for the guy's number and texted him to make sure got out alright - no response.  Was kinda surprised at how unconcerned they were.


----------



## Railroader

Pike County KY, about 1980...

Visiting my Granny, I struck out up the hill with Papa's shotgun in search of squirrels.  I got to the top, and was amazed at the view.  So I walked along the ridge for a while and enjoyed myself.

Long story short, I got turned around and when I "headed home" dang if I didn't pick the wrong holler on the wrong side of the mountain.

About 12, lost, hungry, and scared I remembered being told to keep going down, and I would find something.

In the late afternoon, I found a trail, which led me to a house.  Some nice folks wanted to know where I was from, and we talked over supper I was glad they offered.

A couple calls on the party line phone, and news was delivered that I was safe and sound, but I'd be "staying all night" because it was too late by then for the hour or so drive that it was gonna take to get me back to my Granny's side of the mountain...

Edit to add that the name of the nice folks that fed me and gave me a bed was Holland...


----------



## Danuwoa

Railroader said:


> Pike County KY, about 1980...
> 
> Visiting my Granny, I struck out up the hill with Papa's shotgun in search of squirrels.  I got to the top, and was amazed at the view.  So I walked along the ridge for a while and enjoyed myself.
> 
> Long story short, I got turned around and when I "headed home" dang if I didn't pick the wrong holler on the wrong side of the mountain.
> 
> About 12, lost, hungry, and scared I remembered being told to keep going down, and I would find something.
> 
> In the late afternoon, I found a trail, which led me to a house.  Some nice folks wanted to know where I was from, and we talked over supper I was glad they offered.
> 
> A couple calls on the party line phone, and news was delivered that I was safe and sound, but I'd be "staying all night" because it was too late by then for the hour or so drive that it was gonna take to get me back to my Granny's side of the mountain...
> 
> Edit to add that the name of the nice folks that fed me and gave me a bed was Holland...


That’s an awesome story.  There’s too little of that sort of kindness anymore.


----------



## RustyH

Strangest things while in a tent.

When I was maybe 13-14 (with no grown ups, thats what kids did back then) camping on Ogeechee river with my best friend, a Bobcat, panther or some kinda CAT-WOMAN thing screaming right outside the tent.

As an Adult, Tent Camping in Montana in heavy populated grizzly area, waking up at 1am to grunting and stomping outside the tent, grabbed the bear spray and ran to truck only to discover it was something MUCH MUCH more dangerous,
A moose with her calf.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

NCHillbilly said:


> I keep threatening to get me a banjer and go sit on a rock beside the river picking it when the kayakers and rafters come by.



Don’t do it!  They purple headed dreadlock tribe will set up a Yurt in your honor.  They will make stone altars in the river and worship the rock you play on.

It will be named Banjo Rock, they will smoke Peyote and sing and dance with their covens around the bonfires.  They will burn effigies of the revered Banjo Man.  It will turn into a yearly festival to mark the Winter Solstice.

Tesla will have to install hundreds of EV charging stations for all of the portage vehicles.


----------



## Danuwoa

Doboy Dawg said:


> Don’t do it!  They purple headed dreadlock tribe will set up a Yurt in your honor.  They will make stone altars in the river and worship the rock you play on.
> 
> It will be named Banjo Rock, they will smoke Peyote and sing and dance with their covens around the bonfires.  They will burn effigies of the revered Banjo Man.  It will turn into a yearly festival to mark the Winter Solstice.
> 
> Tesla will have to install hundreds of EV charging stations for all of the portage vehicles.


That bad part is this is not implausible.


----------



## killerv

RustyH said:


> Strangest things while in a tent.
> 
> When I was maybe 13-14 (with no grown ups, thats what kids did back then) camping on Ogeechee river with my best friend, a Bobcat, panther or some kinda CAT-WOMAN thing screaming right outside the tent.
> 
> As an Adult, Tent Camping in Montana in heavy populated grizzly area, waking up at 1am to grunting and stomping outside the tent, grabbed the bear spray and ran to truck only to discover it was something MUCH MUCH more dangerous,
> A moose with her calf.




I heard that sound once, went on about 10-15 minutes, sitting in a deerstand on a cold damp overcast afternoon. Made my hair standup. I was told its an owl. Sounded like a witch being disemboweled alive.


----------



## Danuwoa

I don’t know how spooky this really is but it was sure enough weird.  I’ve been meaning to post and just haven’t.  This wasn’t while camping but not all of these posts have been.

The weekend before Thanksgiving a good
buddy of mine was down from Atlanta for a weekend of hunting like we do as often as we can.  It was Saturday afternoon and cool and overcast like it is this morning.  I was sitting in a creek bottom and my buddy was over on the other side of the place on a foodplot that sits on top of a hill.

I saw several deer but nothing I wanted to shoot.  We had gotten to the stand early that afternoon.  Around three o’clock.  

We’ll long about four thirty I started hearing what sounded like somebody talking off in the distance.  You know how sound carries out in the woods and it sounded like somebody talking in a normal tone but carrying like sound does. Far enough away that I couldn’t make out the words.  I would hear what sounded like a few sentences and then it would be quiet for a little bit and I would hear it again.

As this kept happening I strained to decipher the words but just couldn’t.  After a while it got quiet and I didn’t hear anything for about thirty minutes.  I had decided that was that and didn’t think too much of it when it started up again.  This time it sounded a little closer.  This was to the west of where I was but it was hard to estimate how far the source of the noise was.  West of where I was sitting there is a pretty good hill and then just to the south of that there are several acres of planted pines where the terrain makes sort of a natural bowl.  I’ve got a good plot over that way too.  Beyond that to the west is a dirt road with woods immediately  other side of it for miles.  Just to the south is a hundred acre corn field that has been picked and cut.  It sounded like whatever I was hearing would have had to have been somewhere innthe vicinity of the dirt road or the west end of the field which would put it at a little over a quarter of a mile away.  There are two trailers off to the north a ways but this wasn’t coming from that direction.

It started back up and with it a little closer it sounded like a human voice making a noise like “ohyoyoyoyoyo-yoyoyo-yoyo.”  Then it would do something like “aaaaaaaaay-ayahayahayahaaaaaaay”.  Almost like some goofball trying to sound like an Indian.  I kind of laughed to myself listening to it but as it kept on it sounded like it moved to my right a little which would have been to the north.  It would get quiet a while and then do it some more.  Finally around five thirty or so I heard it for the last time.  

Most of it would have been right in line with where my buddy was sitting but far off to the west which would mean his back would have been to it.  But I was sure he could hear it too.  When I got back to the truck it was good and dark but he wasn’t there.  I took a leak and checked my phone and messed around on GON a minute and saw him coming.  He told me he had a couple smaller bucks in the food plot and had been wanting them to leave before he got down.  I asked him “Did you hear all that racket?  What in the world was that?”  He didn’t know what I was talking about.  I described it to him and he said he never heard anything.  

Im not suggesting anything.  All I can figure is a dog was barking and somehow because of what was between me and it the sound was distorted but I have no idea.  It had the pitch and tone of a male human voice.  Pretty strange.


----------



## gocargo

I've come to accept that sounds, voices and even smells can sometimes travel further than normally imagined.


----------



## Danuwoa

gocargo said:


> I've come to accept that sounds, voices and even smells can sometimes travel further than normally imagined.


No doubt.  I’ve done a lot of hunting and camping at Big Lazer Creek WMA.   There is a particular spot we used to turkey hunt a lot that we called “school bus hill” because for some weird reason there was an old schools bus sign laying against a tree next to a no vehicle access road.  Down between that hill and the creek is a bottom we called the sycamore flat due to all the sycamore trees there.  My uncle told my dad once he had been sitting in the sycamore flat before and been able to hear folks in camp talking.  He said, “And I don’t just mean hear em.  I’m mean dang near be able to make out what they’re saying.”  We are talking about a distance of a few miles.


----------



## Tugboat1

I've slept in a tent more than most folks and still do at hunt camp for stretches at a time. I won't call this experience spooky, but it was strange and unknown.
A few years ago, on a frosty night, i was deep in the bag late at night. I heard a loud, pulsating " humming", think electrical, pass overhead pretty quick. Wish I had jumped up to check it out but when you get as old as me, getting out of a warm sleeping bag on a cold night takes some gumption or a strong call of nature.


----------



## Batjack

I've never been "spooky-ish" by nature and this didn't happen at camp... but the most I've ever been "spooked" was right here at home yesterday morning about 0200. I was sit'n at my desk with the window to my right open (with the blinds down and semi closed). Something (I'm guessing a red wolf) walked up onto my carport and commenced to howling right into my window. As I came back down into my chair I had my .45 in hand and aimed at the window. I can never remember having cold chills run up and down my spine like that in my life.. took near 2 hours to get over it... well, I guess I'm still not really over it... yet. That scared the living daylights out of me, and I ain't ashamed to admit it. Bad part is that I've run through all of my outside camera N.V. recordings and can't find anything moving with in 200 yards of my house in a 2 hour window either before or after.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Batjack said:


> I've never been "spooky-ish" by nature and this didn't happen at camp... but the most I've ever been "spooked" was right here at home yesterday morning about 0200. I was sit'n at my desk with the window to my right open (with the blinds down and semi closed). Something (I'm guessing a red wolf) walked up onto my carport and commenced to howling right into my window. As I came back down into my chair I had my .45 in hand and aimed at the window. I can never remember having cold chills run up and down my spine like that in my life.. took near 2 hours to get over it... well, I guess I'm still not really over it... yet. That scared the living daylights out of me, and I ain't ashamed to admit it. Bad part is that I've run through all of my outside camera N.V. recordings and can't find anything moving with in 200 yards of my house in a 2 hour window either before or after.


----------



## JustUs4All

Were it a Werewolf and, if so, where were it, Rekon?


----------



## Pig Predator

Batjack said:


> I've never been "spooky-ish" by nature and this didn't happen at camp... but the most I've ever been "spooked" was right here at home yesterday morning about 0200. I was sit'n at my desk with the window to my right open (with the blinds down and semi closed). Something (I'm guessing a red wolf) walked up onto my carport and commenced to howling right into my window. As I came back down into my chair I had my .45 in hand and aimed at the window. I can never remember having cold chills run up and down my spine like that in my life.. took near 2 hours to get over it... well, I guess I'm still not really over it... yet. That scared the living daylights out of me, and I ain't ashamed to admit it. Bad part is that I've run through all of my outside camera N.V. recordings and can't find anything moving with in 200 yards of my house in a 2 hour window either before or after.


You didn't happen to pick up lupine parvovirus in any of your missions did you? If you can't talk about it, I understand.


----------



## JustUs4All

Do you mean to say that perhaps he had heard himself howling? How horribly haunting that would have been.


----------



## Batjack

Pig Predator said:


> You didn't happen to pick up lupine parvovirus in any of your missions did you? If you can't talk about it, I understand.


I always got that square needed Gamma Globulin shot just before a deployment. That stuff will keep you from catch'n anything for at least a month and "most" times I was on U.S. soil by then, and only went close to Romania a "few" times. So, I'd think not. What ever it was curdled my blood... eh.. just in case... anyone got any silver bullits in say .308 or .50 BMG? Those Are the only large cals. I got N.V. on.


----------



## JustUs4All

I can only afford the silver plated ones.  Would those work?


----------



## dwhee87

Don't know how I've missed this thread. I'll add one. Not hunting/camping, but out in the stix...

I grew up in southern Indiana. We had a consolidated high school for the whole county, so I had friends from all over the county. One good friend and I would get together on Friday or Saturday evenings and 'cruise' town. Since we lived on opposite ends of the county, we had a place we'd meet up and jump in one car. That place was an old abandoned church with a gravel lot in front, and a cemetery in back.

As I rolled up to the church one evening, just before dusk, I look up and see someone standing in the front window of the church. Thinking my buddy is already here, I park and walk up the steps and into the old church. This church still looks like they held the last service, then simply shut the doors and never came back. There are still hymnal numbers on the board, song books in the rack behind each pew, etc. As I walk into the church, the back door, beyond the alter, bangs closed. Ok...buddy just went out the back door. I walk through the church and open the back door into the cemetery, and across the graveyard, there's an outhouse and the door to the outhouse is just closing. OK...buddy has to pee before we hit the road. I turn around and walk back through the church, and as I walk out the front door, my buddy drives up. I had completely missed the fact that his car wasn't there once I saw the figure in the window.

We never used that place as our meet up spot ever again.


----------



## Danuwoa

dwhee87 said:


> Don't know how I've missed this thread. I'll add one. Not hunting/camping, but out in the stix...
> 
> I grew up in southern Indiana. We had a consolidated high school for the whole county, so I had friends from all over the county. One good friend and I would get together on Friday or Saturday evenings and 'cruise' town. Since we lived on opposite ends of the county, we had a place we'd meet up and jump in one car. That place was an old abandoned church with a gravel lot in front, and a cemetery in back.
> 
> As I rolled up to the church one evening, just before dusk, I look up and see someone standing in the front window of the church. Thinking my buddy is already here, I park and walk up the steps and into the old church. This church still looks like they held the last service, then simply shut the doors and never came back. There are still hymnal numbers on the board, song books in the rack behind each pew, etc. As I walk into the church, the back door, beyond the alter, bangs closed. Ok...buddy just went out the back door. I walk through the church and open the back door into the cemetery, and across the graveyard, there's an outhouse and the door to the outhouse is just closing. OK...buddy has to pee before we hit the road. I turn around and walk back through the church, and as I walk out the front door, my buddy drives up. I had completely missed the fact that his car wasn't there once I saw the figure in the window.
> 
> We never used that place as our meet up spot ever again.


Dave I remember reading this story here a few years ago before I had ever met or knew you and looked for it not too long ago but couldn’t remember who had posted it.  Now I find out it was you.  Man that is weird.  Yeah I probably wouldn’t have gone back there either.


----------

